# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test E First Cycle Log!!!

## wukillabee

Alright, was debating on doing a log but here goes. Had some troubles in the beginning as you can see here with my gear bein kinda thick, http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=354951 and here http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=355162. Before that i got some mexican ugl gear that you can see here http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=344353 that was way over priced and found out from a member here that used the same lot# and all that it was no good and either wayyy underdosed to nothing but oil. So then i found a really reliable source that knows the ugl chemists personally and got some ugl test e, thats the thick stuff im using now. Now im using all terumo gear (pins, syringes) at 20g pin to draw and 23g 1" for quads, pecs, delts and 23g 1 1.5" for glutes. Since i got these pins theres been no problem drawing or shooting. 

Starting stats: 5 10", 198lbs, U tell me bf% from pics below, did a handful of prohormone cycles that have greatly helped me to achieve this size since when i started bbing i was only round 130lbs 6 years ago. Of course it mostly comes down to diet but the prohormones did help. Been training for about 6-7 yrs and bbing for the last 4 yrs and getting my diet right for about 8 months now. Diet wasn't bad before but have my all my meals cooked now and all setup for 5-6 a day with pro/carbs/little fat.

Not the best poser, lighting, or camera but you guys get the idea. Let me know what you think my bf% is cus i can't find a reliable scale anywhere and i dont like what the calipers say, haha.

----------


## wukillabee

My cycle will consist of 500mg a week shot 250mg monday morning and 250mg thursday evening for a total of 10 weeks. I hope its 10 weeks cus i just got 2 10ml vials and as long as they're dosed right i should be good. My pct will start on week 12 of nolva/clomid/l-dex at week 1: 20/100/1mg and weeks 2-4 20/50/1mg. Trying to go for a clean bulk since im eating 5-6 meals a day but mostly consist of clean carbs like tons of veggies, sweet potatoe, brown rice. Protein i have tons of wild salmon, skinless boneless chicken, tuna. Fast digesting carbs i have before and after i workout with high protein food and only a couple shakes a day before and after gym and sometimes a sustained release protein shake before bed.

----------


## wukillabee

A few questions now. 
1. What do you guys think my bf% is?
2. Since i have 2 vials of the mex test cyp (see link in post 1) and 2 vials of my current test e, if my test e is short then could i make up with the cyp? Or, if i wanted to extend my cycle to 12 weeks instead of 10 could i do the last 2 weeks with the test cyp? I know most will say save it and use it for its own cycle but im getting mixed reviews on this gear some sayin its no good and some sayin it is good, thats why i dont want to run it solo and would rather us it as stated above or use it to frontload my next cycle. Thanks!

----------


## wukillabee

First shot was 8/4/08 with right quad. As you can read in a link above i was walkin like a mummy with this one. Shot it with a 25g, took at least 30 sec to shoot cus oil was so thick, didn't warm oil or anything but did massage real good for about 5min. Pain seems to always kick in with this gear about 5-6 hrs after injection it just hits, is all gear like this or just the long ester test? 

Second shot was on 8/7/08 in right delt. Had some discomfort 5-6 hrs after shot but very tolerable. Used a 23g 1 1.5" for this one since thats the biggest i had at the time and only went in 1". Shot much easier with a 23g, again forgot to warm oil first.

Third shot was on 8/11/08 in right glute. Again, not much pain more of a discomfort feeling. No big deal and again shot with a 23g 1 1.5" and again forgot to warm oil first.

Fourth shot was yesterday 8/14/08 in right pec. I was hatin it cus my girl wasn't gonna get off work til way late and wanted her to shot my left glute cus i was working out legs that day. I couldn't reach my left glute myself so i though wtf, ill just shot my right pec. This time took some precautions. I had some injectable b12 so i first loaded up 1ml of that, then held the test e vial at an angle so only the bottom half would get wet under the sink with hottest temp water for about 3 minutes. Then drew up 1ml of my test. It does look kinda like a lava lamp, haha. Poked my pec, shot took about 1 minute, no problem. I think pec shots are more of a mental thing than a physical cus once you get that pin in its not bad at all. Since i shot my pec i ended up working out legs and chest yesterday, a long and grueling day that was. Today my pec has some discomfort but again, no big deal.

Overall, quads was my first inject site (walked with a huge limp first day, second day still had a pretty bad limp, 3rd day died down), shoulders i would say is second to worst cus raising my arm higher than my head kinda hurt, glutes were pretty painless, and id say pecs are so far the least painless and easiest by far. Reason im shooting in so many places is to reduce scar tissue and for my 3rd cycle i want to use test prop ed and this way my muscles wont be such virgins and will give me 8 sites (pecs, glutes, delts, quads) to work with. Seems the pain kicks in right at the 5 hour mark after inject. Pain or discomfort seems to last only a few days so its tolerable. Had to rethink my workout routine around my injections so i would be working out the same muscle as im shooting each week. I think after warming the oil and the b12 for my last shot really helped with the pain and discomfort.

----------


## wukillabee

Now im at the end of week 2 and kinda pissed cus nothings happened yet. I know i know, takes about 4-5 weeks to peak and go crazy, just dont want to wait haha. Still, haven't really noticed an above average increase in libido yet and most say week 2 will give that. I know my gear is good and legit, maybe just not enough patience. I like pinning so far and it doesn't bother me, i actually look forward to it and can't wait for the next one. My weight has increased though, i started at 198lbs and now at 204lbs. Been using the same digital scale at home on the same spot so im sure its accurate. Haven't really noticed a difference in the mirror but the scale says 6lbs in 2 weeks. 

My next cycle i wanted to do 1 more bulk of test e at 550mg and deca at 550mg for 12 weeks (10 weeks of deca). Now im thinking of either frontloading with that cyp i have cus i hate waiting for this gear to kick in or go with test prop and npp for 10 weeks (9 weeks npp). Either way, my pct for this one would be hcg , provirion, nolva. What do you guys think bout my extra 2 vials of cyp i have? Dont have anyone to sell it to (and dont ask), im not gonna use it solo for 10 weeks so thats out of the picture, thinking of extending this cycle to 12 weeks and use the cyp for last 2 weeks and still have plenty of it leftover to frontload my next cycle. What do you guys think? Just kinda sketchy on it cus a good member here used it for about 3 weeks and didn't notice anything, not even discomfort in quad with 2ml. On other open boards ive seen the exact product and people sayin its legit and good. Thats why i wouldn't want to run it solo cus it sounds unrealiable and would rather use it the way i suggested, what do you guys think?

Thanks to everyone for checking out my first cycle thread and any and all comments are welcome. Done with the intro, think i covered most of it.

----------


## 3dbigrigs

Great log bro, yeah those first shots really hurt, haaa, I might have to do pecs next after reading that. I am day 22 of TEST E and have noticed some difference in my balls, labido is actually down a bit, but test should be kickin in for me in a week. 

Check out my log if you want
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=354716

. We are also about the same size I am 196 with about the same BF% I would say you are at 11-12%.....TRAIN HARD, also are those pictures cold flexed or pumped?????

----------


## one8nine

> Alright, was debating on doing a log but here goes. Had some troubles in the beginning as you can see here with my gear bein kinda thick, http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=354951 and here http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=355162. Before that i got some mexican ugl gear that you can see here http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=344353 that was way over priced and found out from a member here that used the same lot# and all that it was no good and either wayyy underdosed to nothing but oil. So then i found a really reliable source that knows the ugl chemists personally and got some ugl test e, thats the thick stuff im using now. Now im using all terumo gear (pins, syringes) at 20g pin to draw and 23g 1" for quads, pecs, delts and 23g 1 1.5" for glutes. Since i got these pins theres been no problem drawing or shooting. 
> 
> Starting stats: 5 10", 198lbs, U tell me bf% from pics below, did a handful of prohormone cycles that have greatly helped me to achieve this size since when i started bbing i was only round 130lbs 6 years ago. Of course it mostly comes down to diet but the prohormones did help. Been training for about 6-7 yrs and bbing for the last 4 yrs and getting my diet right for about 8 months now. Diet wasn't bad before but have my all my meals cooked now and all setup for 5-6 a day with pro/carbs/little fat.
> 
> Not the best poser, lighting, or camera but you guys get the idea. Let me know what you think my bf% is cus i can't find a reliable scale anywhere and i dont like what the calipers say, haha.


you cant be over 15% i dont think, as low as 11%
but im a bad visual judge id have to squeeze you and poke you (no homo) ha ha ha

----------


## one8nine

> My cycle will consist of 500mg a week shot 250mg monday morning and 250mg thursday evening for a total of 10 weeks. I hope its 10 weeks cus i just got 2 10ml vials and as long as they're dosed right i should be good. My pct will start on week 12 of nolva/clomid/l-dex at week 1: 20/100/1mg and weeks 2-4 20/50/1mg. Trying to go for a clean bulk since im eating 5-6 meals a day but mostly consist of clean carbs like tons of veggies, sweet potatoe, brown rice. Protein i have tons of wild salmon, skinless boneless chicken, tuna. Fast digesting carbs i have before and after i workout with high protein food and only a couple shakes a day before and after gym and sometimes a sustained release protein shake before bed.


wwaayy to much clomid man! never more than 25mg ed!
-because you lose some oil in the syringe chamber you only get like 9ml out of a 10ml vial, unless you're a pro
diet looks good!

----------


## one8nine

> A few questions now. 
> 1. What do you guys think my bf% is?
> 2. Since i have 2 vials of the mex test cyp (see link in post 1) and 2 vials of my current test e, if my test e is short then could i make up with the cyp? Or, if i wanted to extend my cycle to 12 weeks instead of 10 could i do the last 2 weeks with the test cyp? I know most will say save it and use it for its own cycle but im getting mixed reviews on this gear some sayin its no good and some sayin it is good, thats why i dont want to run it solo and would rather us it as stated above or use it to frontload my next cycle. Thanks!


ASSUMING theyre dosed correctly its fine

----------


## one8nine

> First shot was 8/4/08 with right quad. As you can read in a link above i was walkin like a mummy with this one. Shot it with a 25g, *took at least 30 sec to shoot* cus oil was so thick, didn't warm oil or anything but did massage real good for about 5min. Pain seems to always kick in with this gear about 5-6 hrs after injection it just hits, is all gear like this or just the long ester test? 
> 
> Second shot was on 8/7/08 in right delt. Had some discomfort 5-6 hrs after shot but very tolerable. Used a 23g 1 1.5" for this one since thats the biggest i had at the time and only went in 1". Shot much easier with a 23g, again forgot to warm oil first.
> 
> Third shot was on 8/11/08 in right glute. Again, not much pain more of a discomfort feeling. No big deal and again shot with a 23g 1 1.5" and again forgot to warm oil first.
> 
> Fourth shot was yesterday 8/14/08 in right pec. I was hatin it cus my girl wasn't gonna get off work til way late and wanted her to shot my left glute cus i was working out legs that day. I couldn't reach my left glute myself so i though wtf, ill just shot my right pec. This time took some precautions. I had some injectable b12 so i first loaded up 1ml of that, then held the test e vial at an angle so only the bottom half would get wet under the sink with hottest temp water for about 3 minutes. Then drew up 1ml of my test. It does look kinda like a lava lamp, haha. Poked my pec, shot took about 1 minute, no problem. I think pec shots are more of a mental thing than a physical cus once you get that pin in its not bad at all. Since i shot my pec i ended up working out legs and chest yesterday, a long and grueling day that was. Today my pec has some discomfort but again, no big deal.
> 
> Overall, quads was my first inject site (walked with a huge limp first day, second day still had a pretty bad limp, 3rd day died down), shoulders i would say is second to worst cus raising my arm higher than my head kinda hurt, glutes were pretty painless, and id say pecs are so far the least painless and easiest by far. Reason im shooting in so many places is to reduce scar tissue and for my 3rd cycle i want to use test prop ed and this way my muscles wont be such virgins and will give me 8 sites (pecs, glutes, delts, quads) to work with. Seems the pain kicks in right at the 5 hour mark after inject. Pain or discomfort seems to last only a few days so its tolerable. Had to rethink my workout routine around my injections so i would be working out the same muscle as im shooting each week. I think after warming the oil and the b12 for my last shot really helped with the pain and discomfort.


you should be taking 30+ seconds to inject 
thickness of gear depends on solvents oil. ive done test e through 27g before, easy.

----------


## one8nine

> Now im at the end of week 2 and kinda pissed cus nothings happened yet. I know i know, takes about 4-5 weeks to peak and go crazy, just dont want to wait haha. Still, haven't really noticed an above average increase in libido yet and most say week 2 will give that. I know my gear is good and legit, maybe just not enough patience. I like pinning so far and it doesn't bother me, i actually look forward to it and can't wait for the next one. My weight has increased though, i started at 198lbs and now at 204lbs. Been using the same digital scale at home on the same spot so im sure its accurate. Haven't really noticed a difference in the mirror but the scale says 6lbs in 2 weeks. 
> 
> My next cycle i wanted to do 1 more bulk of test e at 550mg and deca at 550mg for 12 weeks (10 weeks of deca). Now im thinking of either frontloading with that cyp i have cus i hate waiting for this gear to kick in or go with test prop and npp for 10 weeks (9 weeks npp). Either way, my pct for this one would be hcg , provirion, nolva. What do you guys think bout my extra 2 vials of cyp i have? Dont have anyone to sell it to (and dont ask), im not gonna use it solo for 10 weeks so thats out of the picture, thinking of extending this cycle to 12 weeks and use the cyp for last 2 weeks and still have plenty of it leftover to frontload my next cycle. What do you guys think? Just kinda sketchy on it cus a good member here used it for about 3 weeks and didn't notice anything, not even discomfort in quad with 2ml. On other open boards ive seen the exact product and people sayin its legit and good. Thats why i wouldn't want to run it solo cus it sounds unrealiable and would rather use it the way i suggested, what do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for checking out my first cycle thread and any and all comments are welcome. Done with the intro, think i covered most of it.


if you are that sketcky about the gear... dont put it in your body!
npp prop! let it peak in a week instead of 4-6!! you already said you like the shots

----------


## wukillabee

> Great log bro, yeah those first shots really hurt, haaa, I might have to do pecs next after reading that. I am day 22 of TEST E and have noticed some difference in my balls, labido is actually down a bit, but test should be kickin in for me in a week. 
> 
> Check out my log if you want
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=354716
> 
> . We are also about the same size I am 196 with about the same BF% I would say you are at 11-12%.....TRAIN HARD, also are those pictures cold flexed or pumped?????


Cool, ill check it out. I think cold pump. Ahh, low teens i like those numbers.

----------


## wukillabee

Thanks for all the advice one8nine! I was debating on trowing out the mex gear, looks like ima have to get some more test e then if i throw it out. If im only gettin 9ml per vial then thats 8 weeks, no good. Maybe in a few weeks when i get some more money together ill get another test e vial and run it to make this cycle 12 weeks. Lower clomid? U seem to be the only one on these boards to advocate this, i see tons of people go as high as 300mg clomid for first week. 25mg is cool though, i could do that. Oh, forgot to include in first post im 24yrs old and have plenty of l-dex and/or letro on the side to run with cycle and pct if had to. Thanks again!

----------


## Reed

What up bro, Just checking your log. Really good pre-cycle pics!. Good luck of course, I'm tuned in fo sho!!!

----------


## wukillabee

> What up bro, Just checking your log. Really good pre-cycle pics!. Good luck of course, I'm tuned in fo sho!!!


Cool, thanks bro! Hopefully everything works out, jut cant wait for this test to kick in.

----------


## wukillabee

Im thinking im gonna add some original gaspari halodrol-50 to the last 4 weeks of this cycle to help harden me up. If u guys havent heard of it, google it. Its good stuff with gains similar to oral winny. If i do a 12 week cycle then ill add the halo in week 10-14 then start pct. Gonna run this stuff at 75mg ed for 4 weeks. Looks like ima have to get another test e vial anyways since what i have might only last 8-9 weeks. Original halo-50 is only 50mg per tab but i also have original promagnon tabs at 25mg each, clone to the original gaspari halodrol-50 so same thing.

----------


## one8nine

> Thanks for all the advice one8nine! I was debating on trowing out the mex gear, looks like ima have to get some more test e then if i throw it out. If im only gettin 9ml per vial then thats 8 weeks, no good. Maybe in a few weeks when i get some more money together ill get another test e vial and run it to make this cycle 12 weeks. Lower clomid? U seem to be the only one on these boards to advocate this, i see tons of people go as high as 300mg clomid for first week. 25mg is cool though, i could do that. Oh, forgot to include in first post im 24yrs old and have plenty of l-dex and/or letro on the side to run with cycle and pct if had to. Thanks again!


check out my pct thread if you care to read the whole thing, youll see why clomid only 25mg


my pct
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?p=4111013

swiftos posts are the key ones to read

----------


## stpete

Impressive. 1st cycle and already pinning the pecs. Good job.
I'll be checking this out. Good luck.

----------


## wukillabee

> Impressive. 1st cycle and already pinning the pecs. Good job.
> I'll be checking this out. Good luck.


Haha, thats what everyone tells me. FOr me, the thought of pinning bis and tris is more scary since theyre such a small muscle and calves are out of the picture. Might give lats a try in the future but traps also seems kinda crazy. Pecs is more of amental thing cus once that pins in, all down hill from there. Just tryin to pop most of my pinning muscles cherries with this cycle so they'll be pinning whores for my next or third cycle wth prop ed, haha. Surprised too that my pec shot was the least painful out of quads, delts, and glutes. Today is the third day after pinning and cant feel any discomfort while all other sites took at least 3 days to be back to normal again. I think my gear was just made with low quality oil making it so thick and a little painful for test e. Scared to try quads again after the first round with em but ima try to warm up the oil real good first so that should help. Might do left pec on monday and workout chest that day and maybe shoot thursday in the left quad and do legs that day.

----------


## wukillabee

Still not really feeling anything but still early i guess. My muscles feel slightly harder/fuller, maybe it was just the full moon lastnight idk? Haha. Well tomorrow starts my 3rd week with my 5th shot. My shoot left pec or shoulder or glute. My workout schedule has been all over the place but no im ready to do a mon-fri workout routine of 5 days on straight and take sat and sun off. I usually like working out chest first in the week so if i do then ill probably shoot pec tomorrow. Gonna be kinda slow here at work tonite so i got all night to put a 5 day workout routine together that goes with my injection days too. Maybe:

Monday: Chest/Abs/Cardio
Tuesday: Back/Calves/Cardio
Wednesday: Shoulders/Abs
Thursday: Legs/Cardio
Friday: Arms/Abs/Cardio
Saturday: Off
Sunday: Off

Hows that sound? I usually only do 15-25 minutes of cardio at the end of my workouts. Doin a lot of cardio to try to burn some fat and gain as much muscle as possible with my diet/routine/gear of course. My goal isnt to gain 20+lbs like most people expecting that on their first cycle or bulk cycle. I just want to gain a solid 10-15 pounds while losing 1-3% bf at the same time. Thats why the cardio 4-5 days a week. Im already at 204lbs and my ultimate goal is around 210lbs with 6-7% bf for summer and around 8-10% bf year around. Not tryin to get ronnie coleman status but more towards the frank zane look.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was the start of week 3 and my 5th injection. SInce im doing the above workout routine, i shot my left pec this morning before the gym. Warmed oil under hot tap water for 3 minutes, swabbed vile, swabbed site, drew up 1ml (250mg), poked site, aspirated, shot slowly taking round 30-40 seconds to shoot, pulled out and swabbed and rubbed the area for a good 3-5 minutes, put a small band aid on and went about my day. DId chest/abs/cardio today and had a great workout. My lifts were about the same but had more energy and could do a few more reps. Not a big change in weights but a slight increase. HAd a great pump in my front delts and pecs. Its about 5.5 hrs later now from injection and feel a little sore at inject site. No big deal and this slight discomfort is much easier than quad and delt for me. Still keeping it strong, my diet in check, just waitin for this stuff to kick! Im getting some more test e soon from a different ugl thats dosed at 275mg/ml. Ima finish this one vial and the rest of my cycle will be the new stuff at 550mg a week and will make this a full 12 week cycle and gonna end weeks 12-14 with original gaspari halodrol-50 with promagnon to make it 75mg ed then start pct in week 14. Cant wait! Next time im leaning towards short ester cycle to not have to wait so long for the kick. Sucks im gonna have to shoot ed but im sure it'll be well worth it. Thinkin of doin another clean bulk with prop/npp for 8-10 weeks, well see how the ed injects go to determine the final length.

----------


## Reed

It all looks good bro. Now that you are starting week 3 are you thinking of keeping a workout record on here so we can see your workout progress, cause that would be cool. Only like a week or so till the madness!!!! I'm excited to watch.

----------


## wukillabee

> It all looks good bro. Now that you are starting week 3 are you thinking of keeping a workout record on here so we can see your workout progress, cause that would be cool. Only like a week or so till the madness!!!! I'm excited to watch.


Hey bro, just tryin to get big and ripped like u haha! Ur lookin pretty ill son from ur cycle and more to come. Still surprised by ur progress without any aas. Anyways, yeah i might. Im not the guy in the gym walkin around with my notebook and pen but i have a great memory of what i did andl lifted for the day. I was thinkin of startin this when the test starts kickin in. Ill give u an example of today though since u asked. I dont add my weights up though with barbell, just count plates lol.
CHest Today:
Supersetted incline dumbell flys with flat to get a nice preexhaust pump in my pecs before starting my workout. Did incline dumbell fly with 30's for 12 easy reps then straight to flat with 30's for another easy 12reps. Then rested about a minute then did 40's incline fly for an easy 10 reps and flat for the same.
Incline Barbel Bench=1 plate each side=15 warmup reps
" " "=1 plate and 25 each side for 10 easy reps
"""= 2 plates each side for 2 sets of 6 reps and last set did a drop set with 1 plate each side for another 6 reps.
FLat Barbel Bench, this was funny cus i used this thick bar and was wondering why it seemed so thick. On my last set a bro told me it weighed 10 pounds more than the standard barbell, haha.
Flat Bench=1 plate each side for 15 warmup reps
" "=1 plate and 25lbs each side for 10 reps
" "=2 plates each side and a 10 each side for 6 reps, then found out bout the bar lol.
" "=2 plates each side for 6 reps and again did a drop set with just 1 plate each side for another 8 reps.
Dips with body weight=15 reps, waited 40 seconds, 12 reps, waited 20 seconds then 8 reps.
Then did 1 set of 21's with cable flys, 7 reps inner only, 7 reps outer only, 7 reps the whole fly movement. This ones a new one for me and a killer for ur last set in chest to get a crazy lasting pump and feeling u guys gotta try it!
Then did about 5 sets total for abs with round 10-15 reps each set in 3 different styles.
Then ended with 25 minutes of treadmill with my heart rate in the prime fat burning range for me.
These numbers are nothing new to me but i did notice i had more energy for em and did some more reps then normal and rested on 60 seconds between every set. SOrry for my workout plan to be in sentences but i usually do this via my att tilt phone and my web browser i use doesnt let me do it in single lines like how most post em.

----------


## Jfew44

Great log I'll be following it so keep it up! A thought I just had. Maybe its just me but I dont like pinning the muscle Im working that day. For example today you pinned chest then worked your chest out. If it works for you then have at it, it just makes me more sore in the inj site.

----------


## wukillabee

> Great log I'll be following it so keep it up! A thought I just had. Maybe its just me but I dont like pinning the muscle Im working that day. For example today you pinned chest then worked your chest out. If it works for you then have at it, it just makes me more sore in the inj site.


Thanks bro, hope to get a lot of bros here to comment. I love pinning my working muscle, helps work the area and disperse the oil more i would think. The gear i have unfortunately hurts my site starting 5hrs after shot, peaks in 8hrs, feels 60% next day and round 80-90% the third day. Say i pinned pec today and worked out back/bis today then did chest and tris tomorrow, my pec would already be in pain only feeling 60% normal causing me to lift lighter and not have a great workout. This is just an example and in an even more extreme case would be legs. COuldnt imagine pinning quads and working out legs the next day or even the day after! I chose this workout routine so that mondays injects i can rotate both pecs and both delts since im working chest that day and not shoulders til 3rd day. I also chose legs on thursday so i can rotate both quads and glutes for inject sites every week. Using so many sites to unvirginize them for my next cycle which will be ed injects, prop/npp. Just makes the muscle worked feel sore as it should from the workout, no big deal for me. Just make sure to pin the site an hour before workout, when the site pain kicks in after 5hrs i couldnt imagine working out the same muscle. The schedule works for me and my personal schedule as well as pinning so its all good. Cant wait to get my new test e so i can go back to 25g pins!

----------


## Jfew44

I say go for it then bro. I'll be watching your progress.

----------


## wukillabee

> I say go for it then bro. I'll be watching your progress.


Cool, the more the better!

----------


## wukillabee

Still nothing yet, no sides, libido increase, size, or even water retention. MAybe im getting ahead of myself and still got a week or 2 but thought id get something by now, oh well. Did back/calves/cardio today and had a great workout. Same strength as before but have been increasing the intensity with 60 second or less rest between sets with the same strength as taking 120 seconds between sets. Have pretty good energy in the gym but still nothing yet from the test. TO make things worse i weighed myself as soon as i woke up to see 200.8 lbs. I started 3 weeks ago at 198lbs, a week ago was 204lbs some how, today is 200.8lbs. Been noticing my muscles seem a little harder and solid, maybe lost some fat since ive been slightly upping my cardio? Just cant wait for this test to kick in! GOt some new test e today so when i finish this 10ml vial soon ima start the new stuff at 550mg a week for the rest of this cycle ending at 12 weeks total.

----------


## GT2

Is it just me, or has no-one commented on the possible gyno this guy has? (Refer to pics he posted)

----------


## wukillabee

> Is it just me, or has no-one commented on the possible gyno this guy has? (Refer to pics he posted)


I know huh? j/k. DOnt kno bro, had puffy nips since i was a kid and as far back as i can remember actually, my dad has it and so did his dad. Of course when its cold or if stimulated some how my nips harden and looks normal as they should 24/7 but they dont. No fatty tissue behind them, no lumps, maybe progesterone type gyno? Sucks but not much i think i can do about it except c.bino's gyno reversal which i might try at the end of this cycle or pay thousands for surgery. Ive done ph cycles before and never had issues like itchy nips, lump forming, or any gyno symptoms from any strong prohormone cycles like superdrol, phera-plex, m1t, ext. Mayb since iv had this since i can remember that i cant get gyno, idk? Week 3 and day 2 and no sides and no irratation from nips at all. GOt l-dex on hand as well as letro if any arise though.

----------


## Reed

> Is it just me, or has no-one commented on the possible gyno this guy has? (Refer to pics he posted)


Why would you not address him personally in his own thread??


Wu, if you say there is no lump, no itchy nipples or any other gyno issues it may be that its just the way your body is. I read somewhere a while ago that said sometimes the way the muscle pushes up against the nipples (something like that) it can give the look of gyno when in fact it is not hormone related which means that only surgery can solve it. Just make sure you take the proper precautions which with the l-dex you have. I wouldn't worry about it at all. It looks fine to me and you look more than ready to run a cycle. Keep it up brother! I'm excited to see your results!

----------


## wukillabee

> Why would you not address him personally in his own thread??
> 
> 
> Wu, if you say there is no lump, no itchy nipples or any other gyno issues it may be that its just the way your body is. I read somewhere a while ago that said sometimes the way the muscle pushes up against the nipples (something like that) it can give the look of gyno when in fact it is not hormone related which means that only surgery can solve it. Just make sure you take the proper precautions which with the l-dex you have. I wouldn't worry about it at all. It looks fine to me and you look more than ready to run a cycle. Keep it up brother! I'm excited to see your results!


Thanks bro. I dont think its hormone related cus ive had it since i was like 6yrs old before puberty and way before working out or taking anything. Just looks worst now cus i have some decent size pec muscles that probably push em out further. GOnna try c.bino's gyno reversal method after this ccycle for 4-6 weeks just to see if it does anything, if not then ima have to save my pennies for surgery haha. Wish i was gettin resuts like u from ur cycle bro! GOnna update now bout today but still not gaining anything but still early some will say, oh well.

----------


## wukillabee

Well noticing a slight increase in libido now so i guess this stuff is slowly working. EIther my recepters suck or my gear sucks (or i just dont have patience haha). HAd a solid shoulder and ab workout today but nothing above average. Got about 3-4ml left in this vial then ima switch to my new test e from another ugl i just got. This new stuff is dosed at 275mg/ml in a 20ml vial so ill have plenty for 12 weeks. I see theres a few other new threads with people runnin test e so ima check em out and see how theyre reacting to it 3 weeks in. I dont even care about the pain of short ester inject at this point if ima see much faster results and kick, gonna do a nice next cycle of prop/npp for 8-9 weeks. Long esters r good for people starting off to get the feel for injects and aas but waitin 5 weeks and 10 shots later for a kick, not for me. Rather do 10 shots 10 days in a row and be peaking by then and keeping that peak til i finish.

----------


## 3dbigrigs

I am at 3 weeks and 5 days and I can say I started to feel it yesterday and today I am pretty sure the dark side of the force is starting to take over.

----------


## wukillabee

> I am at 3 weeks and 5 days and I can say I started to feel it yesterday and today I am pretty sure the dark side of the force is starting to take over.


Lucky bastard! J/k, lol. Im sure it will kick in soon for me too. Gonna start some new test e at 275mg/ml in a few weeks so that might help some too. Its also cut with top grade oil so i can shoot with my 25g pins.

----------


## wukillabee

Injected left quad today 30 minutes before gym. Put some water in a coffee mug then put it in the microwave for a minute, took out and put vial in there for 3 minutes to warm up oil, then shot. Had a solid leg workout today, no jump in weights yet. Noticing now though some water retention kicking in cus im looking less vascular then before and a little fuller all around. Not in a bad way and only a little. Also slight increase in libido too. Pain is kicking in now pretty good in my quad. I know most people say quads are so painless but for me theyre the worst pain. Always kicks in like 5-6 hrs after inject and kills the whole day and next day. Oh well, hopefully the new gear ima start in a few weeks doesn't kill my quads like this. Weighed myself today and hour after the gym at 205lbs. Might be off cus it was an hour after i worked out but maybe not cus i know i have a few pounds of water weight now. Started at 198lbs.

----------


## oldchild

If the calipers say, that your body fat percentage is 15 % or more you should maybe trust them. You have between 15 % and 22 %. Exactly I can`t say, because the quality of your pictures is not good enough. Don`t trust anybody who says that you have less.

----------


## wukillabee

Not much yet to report back. Yesterday i had a great arm workout. Had the biggest pump ive ever had doin arms and was a little stronger in all my lifts and had plenty of energy to do em. I superset bis/tris on arm day, works great! Then i did some forearms after arms, couldnt get close to scratch the back of my neck, haha. Noticing some water retention kicking in on my arms, chest, slightly legs. Increase in hunger and libido as well. No real strength gains or really feeling "On" just yet but feel really good everyday. Been doin cardio 4-5 days a week so i think thats helping to keep my bloat/water retention down a bit. Weight is now consistant at 204.8 for the last days and im sure its just the water retention kicking in. Started off at 198lbs. Off again tomorrow and back to the gym monday morning after my shot! Plan on shooting left delt monday before my chest routine.

----------


## oldchild

Good gains so far. I hope you keep growing.

----------


## wukillabee

> Good gains so far. I hope you keep growing.


Thanks bro. Not seein much in gains just yet, more water retention than anything. My muscles feel hard all day which is good but im sure their just full of water makin them hard. Cant wait for my inject tomorrow morning! If i would have known i could pin myself with no worries then i would have used prop for my first cycle shot ed. Sucks having to wait so long for it to kick then another 2 weeks before starting pct. Oh well, good cycle for me to learn on i guess. Cant wait to hit the weights either tomorrow. Its like i have this drive that just makes me want to lift ed, haha. Its hard takin 2 days off, haha. Wake up tomorrow, pin left shoulder, pre-workout meal & shake, then hit some hard chest/abs/cardio!

----------


## wukillabee

Shot left felt this morning, kinda bad. First time injcting delt by myself so had some trouble at first aspirating with 1 hand causing me to move the needle around a bit while it was an inch deep into my delt. GOt the job done but started to feel some discomfort 10 minutes later. Stuck it out, had a great workout, feel good now but can feel the pain to start kickin in. Lifted slightly more on flat bench, was happy with that. Still not noticing anything remarkable yet from this test, not impressed yet. Guess i still have another week for it to fully kick in. SO far only seein some water retention, slight increase in libido, thats about it.

----------


## Reed

Hows the diet bud?? And I can't wait to hear about some GAINS!!!!! You should keep a log like I do just so you can refer back a month or so later and see whats up!! Just a suggestion

----------


## wukillabee

> Hows the diet bud?? And I can't wait to hear about some GAINS!!!!! You should keep a log like I do just so you can refer back a month or so later and see whats up!! Just a suggestion


Diet still good, been hungry as hell though! I eat every 3 hrs and usually by the 3hr mark im just a little hungry but always eat the full portion, sometimes i have to force myself. Now that ive been on cycle ive upped my protein in all my meals and slightly upped my carbs too and i still feel hungry as hell after about 2-2.5hrs after eating! This really helps me to eat more for more gains, just stayin focused and makin sure its quality food, no crap food for me. Not much in gains yet, up about 6-7lbs but im sure thats just water weight. Still waitin for the strength gans to kick in. Not impressed yet with test e but its still early i guess.

----------


## stpete

The waiting game sucks, i know. You're almost there and that libido should be going through the roof anytime now. Keep on workin bro.

----------


## wukillabee

> The waiting game sucks, i know. You're almost there and that libido should be going through the roof anytime now. Keep on workin bro.


Yeah, everything seems kinda off and on. Like 2-3 weeks in my libido was pretty crazy for like 5 days straight then a few nights ago is was almost a challlenge to keep it up for sex. On this last saturday my muscles all over felt so strong like i could move a house but now back to the gym today and only strength increase by maybe 10-15 pounds on my lifts. Been kinda rocky for some reason, hopefully it all steadys out soon and my strength starts peaking! Cant wait to get that real "On" feeling ya know?

----------


## wukillabee

Maybe on week 5 day 1 ill take some pics and u guys ca compare to my before pics. Ive noticed im a little fuller all around but i know this early on its just water.

----------


## wukillabee

Fu*k, my left felt is startin to kill now! Im sure its from me movin th needle around like a dumbass tryin to aspirate with one hand. Just hope i can lift my arm over my head tomorrow so i can still work out back. I know last time i shot my right delt i couldnt lift my arm past my chin worth sh*t. Switching gear soon to another test e ugl that shouldnt be so damn painful. I heat my gear in hot water for 3-4 minutes and rub site for a good 5 minutes but always get pain still. Fu*kin sucks when it starts effecting ur workouts!

----------


## Reed

Yeah I feel you on the effecting your workout part thats why I stopped using prop after 7 days plus I was pinning to much at one time and I didn't have enough needles to go to ED so I quit. I remember though within 4 days my eyes began to dilate and I felt full. Probably due to the dbol I was taking as well. Keep at it

----------


## wukillabee

> Yeah I feel you on the effecting your workout part thats why I stopped using prop after 7 days plus I was pinning to much at one time and I didn't have enough needles to go to ED so I quit. I remember though within 4 days my eyes began to dilate and I felt full. Probably due to the dbol I was taking as well. Keep at it


I thought u where all natty? I knew u where a liar with the kind of weight u push! HAha, j/k.

----------


## Reed

Na, never claimed to be. I wrote up my 5 prohormones cycles before. Don't you remember when I tried to go to the dark side, probably not since the cycle only lasted a whole week!!!  :LOL:  I *****ed out cause of the inability to perform exercises. Prop and dbol was going to be my first cycle.

----------


## wukillabee

> Na, never claimed to be. I wrote up my 5 prohormones cycles before. Don't you remember when I tried to go to the dark side, probably not since the cycle only lasted a whole week!!!  I *****ed out cause of the inability to perform exercises. Prop and dbol was going to be my first cycle.


I know bro, just fu*kin wit ya. Get all defense and sh*t, just jokin. We all know you juice bro, haha. Looks like ur doin good over on ur log, u move some crazy weight bro! I want to grow up to be just like you, j/k. Lol!

----------


## stpete

Don't over-think it man. More importantly is your diet and proper rest(as best you can). When it starts to kick in, you'll know it. Take advantage of it then.

----------


## wukillabee

> Don't over-think it man. More importantly is your diet and proper rest(as best you can). When it starts to kick in, you'll know it. Take advantage of it then.


I know, im just over thinking it. Just ive done ph cycles in the past and know what its like to feel "On" and im not gettin that yet. Im sure its all gradually building up and will hopefully peak soon so i can get some strength gains and feel like im "On" something. Just a few more shots of this ugl then switching to another thats dosed at 275mg/cc so ill be up 50mg a week till week 12. Hopefully that extra 50mg a week will help boost things up.

----------


## wukillabee

HAd a great back workout today! My shoulder pain from the inject the day before was almost 100% gone when i woke up today thank god! Had a lot of energy in the gym and sweat like a fu*kin pig too! Does this stuff make u sweat a lot? I mean my whole top half of my shirt was drenched half way through my workout. Ive never sweat like that before in the gym, no fat burner or anything has got me that hot before. I didnt mind it but just seemed kinda weird that i was so damn drenched. Ive noticed in these last 4-5 days ive been sweating a little more in the gym but today man i was soaked! Didnt push any crazy weights today, bout the same as before. Still, had great energy and was only taking 60 second breaks between sets.

----------


## 3dbigrigs

wukillabee, yeah I hardly ever sweat but on test man I am sweating major at the gym, at home I am running hotter than usual and have to have the air down or the fan on. even the wife has noticed about the sweating during "business time" ahah :Roll:

----------


## wukillabee

> wukillabee, yeah I hardly ever sweat but on test man I am sweating major at the gym, at home I am running hotter than usual and have to have the air down or the fan on. even the wife has noticed about the sweating during "business time" ahah


Oh yeah, sweatin lastnite during sex more than normal haha. Why is that while on test u sweat more? Not a big deal to me, just curious.

----------


## Reed

Buuuudddy. Is it starting to work??? I'm pumped!!! Oh I pmed you caused I wanted to know the size of the needle you were using for your chest. Do you think 1 inch 23g is too much for me.

----------


## wukillabee

> Buuuudddy. Is it starting to work??? I'm pumped!!! Oh I pmed you caused I wanted to know the size of the needle you were using for your chest. Do you think 1 inch 23g is too much for me.


Bro, i already pmed u back lastnite! Yeah, i use 23g 1' now with this ugl cus its so dang thick i have to. Next ugl ima start in a week should be much thinner so i can go back to my 25g pins. Its takin its damn time to kick in very slowly but yeah, its gettin there i guess. Im thinkin ill really be feelin it by next week, if not then my gear is way fu*kin underdosed or bunk. Feel good right now though. My mood has been very pleasent, muscles feel more full and thick (probably just water), sweatin a hell of a lot more, slight increase in libido i guess u can say. All the ingredients to an aas cycle except the one and only one im lookin for, "The damn strength gains!" Hopefully that will be the next to kick in and knowing my luck looks like the last to kick in, haha!

----------


## Reed

> Bro, i already pmed u back lastnite! Yeah, i use 23g 1' now with this ugl cus its so dang thick i have to. Next ugl ima start in a week should be much thinner so i can go back to my 25g pins. Its takin its damn time to kick in very slowly but yeah, its gettin there i guess. Im thinkin ill really be feelin it by next week, if not then my gear is way fu*kin underdosed or bunk. Feel good right now though. My mood has been very pleasent, muscles feel more full and thick (probably just water), sweatin a hell of a lot more, slight increase in libido i guess u can say. All the ingredients to an aas cycle except the one and only one im lookin for, "The damn strength gains!" Hopefully that will be the next to kick in and knowing my luck looks like the last to kick in, haha!


Yeah I never got that PM, you sure you didn't PM yourself. I've done that before. Yeah your probably starting to feel it. Good.

----------


## wukillabee

> Yeah I never got that PM, you sure you didn't PM yourself. I've done that before. Yeah your probably starting to feel it. Good.


oh, maybe.

----------


## wukillabee

Had a decent shoulder workout today, nothing to brag about. If anything i was a little weaker than normal on shrugs for some reason. Not sure why since my diet is in check and i got 8hrs sleep lastnite like i do everynite, maybe just a bad day? Had a good pump in the gym and some good intensity while workin out shoulders but no strength gains yet. Kinda sad on this one, was hopin to see some strength gains by now. Well tomorrow is inject day, gonna do left glute in the evening before workin out legs so maybe after that shot things might kick in more, idk? Maybe my gear is suspect or im expecting too much too soon? Either way i would expect strength gains by now.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot my left glute today, yeah! Shot all 8 sites i plan on using down my aas road, pecs, quads, delts, glutes. No more virgin muscles in those sites. Shot went perfect but used up my whole first vial. Got 8ml out of my 10ml vial. 

ATTENTION ALL NEWBS: If you plan on doing a 10 week cycle of test e or c, get 3 10ml vials, not 2. You would think only 2 vials in a perfect world but for some reason it doesnt work that way. Get 3 vials and you'll have plenty for ur 10-12 week cycle and some left over to frontload your next cycle!

No training today. Day off from work and spent it all day at the beach with my girl and her younger sister. Gonna do arms/abs/cardio tomorrow for sure first thing in the morning and legs on saturday. Sunday off then back to routine starting monday.

Overall: Now im feeling more pumped about my cycle. My muscles feel fuller and harder all over. I havent worked out my chest or back for a few days and they still feel pumped like i just got out of the gym. Nice feeling. Hopefully will have some strength gains for tomorrow's workout. Starting new ugl on monday at 275mg/ml so for now on my cycle will be 550mg a week til i reach the end of week 12. Another positive note, no side effects at all, or at least no negative ones. No acne, no gyno symptoms, no water retain looking face, not even much water retention at all i dont think. I think all my cardio and clean eating has kept the water retention to a minimum.

----------


## 3dbigrigs

> ATTENTION ALL NEWBS: If you plan on doing a 10 week cycle of test e or c, get 3 10ml vials, not 2. You would think only 2 vials in a perfect world but for


no shit I bought 2 vials and thought I was set for 3 months however went through my fisrst vial in 1 month. There is still juice in the vial that I can not get to, thought even about breaking it open to get it out. but yes newbs buy 3 vials and you should be straight. I am on my way now to get my last vial and am currently using my second one on my second month. Still worth every penny.

Enjoying the log bro, keep it up

----------


## Reed

> overall: *now im feeling more pumped about my cycle. My muscles feel fuller and harder all over. I havent worked out my chest or back for a few days and they still feel pumped like i just got out of the gym. Nice feeling.* hopefully will have some strength gains for tomorrow's workout. Starting new ugl on monday at 275mg/ml so for now on my cycle will be 550mg a week til i reach the end of week 12. Another positive note, no side effects at all, or at least no negative ones. No acne, no gyno symptoms, no water retain looking face, not even much water retention at all i dont think. I think all my cardio and clean eating has kept the water retention to a minimum.


yeah buddy!!!! Lightweight baby!!!!!!

----------


## wukillabee

> no shit I bought 2 vials and thought I was set for 3 months however went through my fisrst vial in 1 month. There is still juice in the vial that I can not get to, thought even about breaking it open to get it out. but yes newbs buy 3 vials and you should be straight. I am on my way now to get my last vial and am currently using my second one on my second month. Still worth every penny.
> 
> Enjoying the log bro, keep it up


Oh yes, very worth it!

----------


## wukillabee

> yeah buddy!!!! Lightweight baby!!!!!!


Ill let you guys know. Goin to the gym here in a minute for arms/abs/cardio. Will report back how i do. Surprisingly my arms feel the hardest out of all my muscle groups since taking this test. My back would probably be second and my chest third. Gonna push real hard on my leg workout tomorrow too!

----------


## wukillabee

Today i ended up doing arms/cardio. Felt really strong today! All my lifts where up at least 15 pounds and still was able to do 2-4 more reps on top of that! Felt like superman in the gym today like no weight would tire me down. My arms had a crazy pump and almost seemed as big as my head. My arms have never been this swole before, could barely wipe the sweat off my face with my towel cus i couldn't bend my arms, haha. Felt really good in the gym today with my lifts/reps and sweat a lot. Im thinking the test is finally kicking in the way ive been waiting for it to. Doin legs/abs/cardio tomorrow.

----------


## 3dbigrigs

> Today i ended up doing arms/cardio. Felt really strong today! All my lifts where up at least 15 pounds and still was able to do 2-4 more reps on top of that! Felt like superman in the gym today like no weight would tire me down. My arms had a crazy pump and almost seemed as big as my head. My arms have never been this swole before, could barely wipe the sweat off my face with my towel cus i couldn't bend my arms, haha. Felt really good in the gym today with my lifts/reps and sweat a lot. Im thinking the test is finally kicking in the way ive been waiting for it to. Doin legs/abs/cardio tomorrow.


yeah buddy right on!!!!!!!!! just make sure you are getting those calories in. great log

----------


## wukillabee

> yeah buddy right on!!!!!!!!! just make sure you are getting those calories in. great log


Oh of course. Been using the same meal plan as before cycle just adding a tad more protein and some more carbs to each meal i eat every 3hrs. I have most of my carbs first thing in the morning before working out and even more for my post-workout meal both with plenty of protein as well.

----------


## wukillabee

Today i did legs/abs/cardio. My schedule got kinda messed up this week so i had to take thurs off so i did thursday's workout yesterday and friday's workout today, no biggie. Gonna take tomorrow off and monday back to normal. 
Had a great leg day today, this stuff must finally be kicking in as it should! I pre-exhausted my legs first (havent done this in awhile) with 6 sets (3 sets each) supersetting leg extensions with leg curls. Kept the reps in the 10-20 range but still with about 15lbs more than i normally would. Then hit squats. Even after pre-exhausting my legs first, i still had plenty of energy and strength for squats which let me know this stuff is workin. Only did 10-15lbs less then i normally would on squats but still did high reps with the weight. Overall, was very happy with today's workout and most of my lifts are up 10-15lbs with plenty of energy and intensity. Been noticing too after every set my face is soaked in sweat. I sweat like crazy now in the gym, its kinda crazy like im taking a fat burner or something but im not. Even fat burners with ephedra dont make me sweat like this!

----------


## wukillabee

Cant wait for Monday's shot! Finished up my first vial from my orginal ugl. Overall i felt it was good stuff, just didnt like how thick it was and the pain that lasted for a day or 2. Then again the pain was probably just my virgin muscles so their still good in my book. Im gonna keep the other vial i have of it and save it for a future cycle. 
I have a new ugl thats 275mg/ml that ima start on monday. Its a 20ml vial so theres plenty in there for the rest of my 12 week cycle and then some. This ugl is supposed to be made with high quality oil makin it super thin so i can go back to my 25g pins to shoot and 23g to draw. Also supposed to be nearly painless! Cant wait to give it a shot, literally haha!

----------


## one8nine

lets hear about the new pain

----------


## Reed

> *are up 10-15lbs with plenty of energy and intensity. Been noticing too after every set my face is soaked in sweat. I sweat like crazy now in the gym, its kinda crazy like im taking a fat burner or something but im not. Even fat burners with ephedra dont make me sweat like this!*


 :0jackson:

----------


## stpete

Sounds like you're well on your way. Worth the wait? It gets better.
I did the same workout today, but i threw in some hack squats at the end for good measure and i'm already hurtin. Even got on the treadmill for 2 miles hoping it would minimize the soreness some but no luck yet. It's worked in the past.
Keep up the good work man and i'll be checking your progress.

----------


## wukillabee

> Sounds like you're well on your way. Worth the wait? It gets better.
> I did the same workout today, but i threw in some hack squats at the end for good measure and i'm already hurtin. Even got on the treadmill for 2 miles hoping it would minimize the soreness some but no luck yet. It's worked in the past.
> Keep up the good work man and i'll be checking your progress.


Yeah its worth the wait but now knowing how good my body responds with no bad sides so far, if i do another long ester cycle ima frontload for like the first 2 weeks! No need to wait 4-5 weeks for it to warm up, waste in my eyes and wallet. Im sure starting monday with the new gear and bringin my test up from 500mg a week to 550mg a week for the rest of the cycle will also help give me the full potential of it. Thanks guys for keepin up with my log. I hate doin a log with no one responding, its like ur talkin to urself haha.
Shit, gotta call the gym to make sure theyre open monday or its gonna **** up my routine again.

----------


## jaguarpeter

Hey guys I`m a newby here.Need some advise.I find a sourse for my first cycle.It`s gonna be testosterone cypionate or enathate what ever i find available.400 mg a week in one shot for three weeks.As pct I was thinking to do this I found on forum.Start one week after last shoot Clomid 100mg twice a day for three week and run nolvadex at 20mg day for three week.How that is sound?What do you think wood be the right price for the gear in question.Im 32, 130pound body fat12% tall5.6 many thanks in advance,you`re great guys

----------


## Reed

> Hey guys I`m a newby here.Need some advise.I find a sourse for my first cycle.It`s gonna be testosterone cypionate or enathate what ever i find available.400 mg a week in one shot for three weeks.As pct I was thinking to do this I found on forum.Start one week after last shoot Clomid 100mg twice a day for three week and run nolvadex at 20mg day for three week.How that is sound?What do you think wood be the right price for the gear in question.Im 32, 130pound body fat12% tall5.6 many thanks in advance,you`re great guys


This is a person's cycle log not the Steroid Q+A forum, post your questions there. You'd get a much better response. But I can tell you right now with your stats I'd suggest to look into the diet forum before you begin any cycle. Workout, diet proper for a while, get your weight and muscle mass up then start a cycle.

----------


## stpete

> Yeah its worth the wait but now knowing how good my body responds with no bad sides so far, if i do another long ester cycle ima frontload for like the first 2 weeks! No need to wait 4-5 weeks for it to warm up, waste in my eyes and wallet. Im sure starting monday with the new gear and bringin my test up from 500mg a week to 550mg a week for the rest of the cycle will also help give me the full potential of it. Thanks guys for keepin up with my log. I hate doin a log with no one responding, its like ur talkin to urself haha.
> Shit, gotta call the gym to make sure theyre open monday or its gonna **** up my routine again.


Why don't you just make it an even 600? You have plenty left right?

----------


## wukillabee

> Why don't you just make it an even 600? You have plenty left right?


Oh yeah, i have enough for 550mg for probably another 10 weeks if i wanted. This vial is 20ml at 275m/ml. My other older stuff i just used is a 10ml vial at 250mg/ml. SO how would i measure the 275mg stuff in a 3ml syringe to get 300mg per shot? at the 1.2ml mark maybe? Not the best when it comes to these measurements, haha. 600mg a week does sound nice though! Why didnt i think of that?

----------


## stpete

Oh, ok. Little tougher to figure but i broke out the old calculater for this one. According to my calculations, 1.1 yeilds 302.5mgs, and 1.2 yeilds 330mgs, if i did it right. Think i did.

----------


## wukillabee

> Oh, ok. Little tougher to figure but i broke out the old calculater for this one. According to my calculations, 1.1 yeilds 302.5mgs, and 1.2 yeilds 330mgs, if i did it right. Think i did.


Haha, i hope u did. Dont want to look like a newb and make a new thread asking people how to dose my 275mg gear to get 300mg out of it, haha. I thought it would be 1.1-1.2. Anyone else have some insight on this? Thanks stpete, appreciate it but would like to know for sure.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was my first inject with my new ugl gear. Its dosed at 275mg/ml and was looking to shoot 300mg so i did 1.1ml. Warmed up the vial, tried drawing with my 23g (since i was told i could easily do so) but still had trouble, shot with 25g. Even so, i can easily tell this gear is thinner than my last ugl so thats good. Shot my right pec no probs and no pain. 5hrs later, no pain, next day (today) no pain at all! I love it! Might just go back to drawing with my 20g and shooting with my 23g but lovin this gear cus zero pain! My goal now is 600mg a week til the end.

----------


## wukillabee

Did chest today and loved it! Was easily up 10-20lbs on all my lifts and pushin it like nothing. HAd a great pump in my chest and felt pretty damn strong. FInally noticing the strength gains and my whole body feels pumped and strong all day long, love it. No prohormones compare to the real deal my firends, none!
My body weight unfortunately keeps fluctuating so i dont know where the hell im at. I started pre-cycle at 198lbs weighing myself first thing in the morning upon waking up. Weighed myself 2 nights ago just before bed at a solid 210lbs. Weighed myself today 3hrs after my first meal at 206.7lbs. At least im still up a good 8-10lbs from 5 weeks ago i guess. Diet been in check and if anything trying to eat slightly larger portions every 3hrs than normal since im on cycle. Been doin cardio 4-5 days a week so im sure thats keeping my water weight down and bloat away (i really dont see any bloat at all in me). I feel maybe 4lbs water weight gain and maybe 4-6lbs muscle gain, something like a 50/50 mix right now. Ima post up pics midway through at week 6 day 1 for u guys to help me compare to my before pics.

----------


## Reed

So what your saying is that I need to get off that weak sauce and hop on the test train. lol. Well thats good to hear from you that prohormones don't compare to the real deal. I can't wait to start. Hopefully I'll get big  :LOL:

----------


## wukillabee

No injection pain at all today, lovin it! Unfortunately since today was the first day of the fall semester i had to go and add classes last minute so no gym. At least i got my school schedule to work around my work and gym schedule and still able to get 10 units. My chest feels a little sore but thats just from my workout and feels sore in a good way. My muscles feel pumped even on my off days its great. FOr some reason though my arms like my forearms, bis, and tris feel the most pumped everyday. Cant complain, just thought my larger muscle groups would feel more pumped than my smallest. Back/calfs/cardio tomorrow.

----------


## wukillabee

> So what your saying is that I need to get off that weak sauce and hop on the test train. lol. Well thats good to hear from you that prohormones don't compare to the real deal. I can't wait to start. Hopefully I'll get big


Oh yeah bro! Ive tried m1t, superdrol, orginal halo (which im gonna through in the last 4 weeks), orastan a and e, 11oxo, phera, you get the idea. None of these, not even stacked compare to what im finally feeling now in week 5 of this test e cycle bro. Stop pus*y footing around and get on the real stuff. Prohormones do have their place but this is a whole other level here. Sine ive stocked up on the good ph's and have a sh*tload of them, ill use them in future cycles to either jumpstart or end a cycle.

----------


## Reed

> Oh yeah bro! Ive tried m1t, superdrol, orginal halo (which im gonna through in the last 4 weeks), orastan a and e, 11oxo, phera, you get the idea. None of these, not even stacked compare to what im finally feeling now in week 5 of this test e cycle bro. Stop pus*y footing around and get on the real stuff. Prohormones do have their place but this is a whole other level here. Sine ive stocked up on the good ph's and have a sh*tload of them, ill use them in future cycles to either jumpstart or end a cycle.


Ok you got me all excited I can't wait any longer, I'm starting right now. haha jk. Well as soon as I finish this log, PCT and get my blood work back in check, I'ma get it done! Don't worry I'm not waiting the standard wait time like most people suggest after a cycle. I use to wait like 6 months to a year before I started another 4 or six week PH cycle. I'm at least giving it 2 weeks after PCT before I get blood work done and if it checks out well I'm going for it.


BTW I'm glad your starting to progress. Get it done!!!!

----------


## wukillabee

> Ok you got me all excited I can't wait any longer, I'm starting right now. haha jk. Well as soon as I finish this log, PCT and get my blood work back in check, I'ma get it done! Don't worry I'm not waiting the standard wait time like most people suggest after a cycle. I use to wait like 6 months to a year before I started another 4 or six week PH cycle. I'm at least giving it 2 weeks after PCT before I get blood work done and if it checks out well I'm going for it.
> 
> 
> BTW I'm glad your starting to progress. Get it done!!!!


I think its more legit blood work than time on and pct=time off. I think that protocol is more for aas users and for the 75% of americans like me without medicial insurance that cant really afford to get blood work done out of pocket. As long as blood work is good then id go with it, thats the real determining factor anyway. Time on+pct=time off is just basic, everyone's body is different while some recover much quicker and some much longer. Lucky for me i know i recover much quicker at least from ph cycles.

----------


## 3dbigrigs

> No injection pain at all today, lovin it! Unfortunately since today was the first day of the fall semester i had to go and add classes last minute so no gym. At least i got my school schedule to work around my work and gym schedule and still able to get 10 units. My chest feels a little sore but thats just from my workout and feels sore in a good way. My muscles feel pumped even on my off days its great. FOr some reason though my arms like my forearms, bis, and tris feel the most pumped everyday. Cant complain, just thought my larger muscle groups would feel more pumped than my smallest. Back/calfs/cardio tomorrow.


Man I am soooo Jealous that your new stuff is not hurting. Even at week 5 mine is still hurting like Hell. I am almost to the point of doing once a week 500mg just to cut down on the pain. I have to lay on the bed in total pain for 10 minutes then for the next 3 days have a sore muscle. You know the deal. glad to hear you got some better stuff.

And yeah my tri, biceps and forearms are always hard and pumped all week. I love it. also lifts are really starting to take off now. This stuff has to be good to deal with all the pain.

----------


## wukillabee

> Man I am soooo Jealous that your new stuff is not hurting. Even at week 5 mine is still hurting like Hell. I am almost to the point of doing once a week 500mg just to cut down on the pain. I have to lay on the bed in total pain for 10 minutes then for the next 3 days have a sore muscle. You know the deal. glad to hear you got some better stuff.
> 
> And yeah my tri, biceps and forearms are always hard and pumped all week. I love it. also lifts are really starting to take off now. This stuff has to be good to deal with all the pain.



Na bro. Deal with the pain til ur cycle is over and can get better gear for next time. Its only twice a week bro and will make ur lvls a lot more stable than once a week. The arm pumps all day everyday r crazy huh? Cant wait to see how it goes now im bumpin up from 500mg a week to 600mg a week.

----------


## one8nine

dont sweat your weight.
even at 215 single digit bf, i could sweat down to 185 to wrestle no problem and still function 90%
test e bloat could be fluxuating, water intake, sweat, sodium, sugar- all can mess with your weight. the bottom line is your lift # and what you see in the mirror

----------


## wukillabee

> dont sweat your weight.
> even at 215 single digit bf, i could sweat down to 185 to wrestle no problem and still function 90%
> test e bloat could be fluxuating, water intake, sweat, sodium, sugar- all can mess with your weight. the bottom line is your lift # and what you see in the mirror


True, true. I do see a difference in the mirror in a great way and my lifts are finally starting to get stronger. U can really tell when ur shirt seems like a medium instead of an xl, thats how they feel now. Especially on the sleeves, my arms, shoulders, chest are swole in my regular tees. Also starting to see more defenition then before in my mid-section which is a huge plus! Ur right, i wont trip on the numbers. I know mentally what i want to look like and im definitely on the right path! Gettin swole while gettin lean, doesnt get much better than this!

----------


## one8nine

pics n measures mid cycle please
then on start of pct
then post pct

----------


## wukillabee

> pics n measures mid cycle please
> then on start of pct
> then post pct


Thats what i was thinkin, see where im at halfway, then at end, then what i kept. GOnna do pics on week 6 day 1 and if i can remember with measurements. Forgot to do measurements before cycle. Whats the best time to do measurements, upon waking up, after workout? gotta find a tape measure to do measurements too damnit. Used to have a good accu thing but lost it. Ill try to find something.

----------


## 3dbigrigs

> Thats what i was thinkin, see where im at halfway, then at end, then what i kept. GOnna do pics on week 6 day 1 and if i can remember with measurements. Forgot to do measurements before cycle. Whats the best time to do measurements, upon waking up, after workout? gotta find a tape measure to do measurements too damnit. Used to have a good accu thing but lost it. Ill try to find something.


I do mine first thing in the morning. pictures and measurements shouldn't take more than 20 min. tops. and it is great to have someone help if you can.

----------


## wukillabee

Did back/calfs/cardio today. HAd another great workout today. All my back lifts where up around 10lbs and felt swole the whole time. My donkey calf raises where also up 20lbs which really impressed me since my calfs r laggin. Still sweatin like a pig in the gym like never before. No big deal. Still no real negeative sides, just sometimes feel a little lethargic or out of breath. Never been like that before. Like if i walk up the stairs at work i breath a little harder than i normally would and same when i do cardio. Right delt shot tomorrow, yeah!

----------


## stpete

> Thats what i was thinkin, see where im at halfway, then at end, then what i kept. GOnna do pics on week 6 day 1 and if i can remember with measurements. Forgot to do measurements before cycle. Whats the best time to do measurements, upon waking up, after workout? gotta find a tape measure to do measurements too damnit. Used to have a good accu thing but lost it. Ill try to find something.


I don't really know when "the best time" is, but i do mine first thing in the morning. I was told this a long time ago by a friend who is a trainer. How are those injects going? Yea, yea, yea, i know, you love em. Freak!!
Keep up the good work bro.

----------


## wukillabee

> I don't really know when "the best time" is, but i do mine first thing in the morning. I was told this a long time ago by a friend who is a trainer. How are those injects going? Yea, yea, yea, i know, you love em. Freak!!
> Keep up the good work bro.


Alright, ill take my mid cycle pics when i wake up still with the snot in my eye haha! Well had only 1 inject on monday of the new gear and its great! Totally painless! Gonna shot right delt today around 4pm before i hit the gym for shoulders/abs/cardio. Gonna stick with 1.1ml for the rest of my cycle to get 600mg a week. Still havin zero negative side effects such as acne, mood swings, gyno symptoms, bloat. Having plenty of positive effects though such as increased strength, pump, aggressivness (in the gym), size, good sense of well being all day and everyday, increased libido. List kinda goes on in that department. Just glad my gear is the real deal and im not gettin bad sides. 

Still was thinking though maybe in a week or so to throw in .25mg of l-dex eod since im doin 600mg of test E a week just so nothing bad does arrive. Like a prevent anything bad happening before it happens and more drastic measures need to be takin. What do you guys think on this?

----------


## Reed

I'd say take your pics when your the fullest. I'd rather been seen like that then at my most depleted time on the day. Kinda like you going into a show haha. Thats just my input.

I'd say thats up to you if you want to run the AI, it may serve as a good idea if you feel as though you are gyno prone. It is a better idea to take preventive measures instead of dealing with it after the fact. However estrogen plays a role in the production of GH/IGF-1 and can increase the concentration of androgen receptors in certain tissues. This is where blood work becomes useful (check estradiol) as estrogen is anabolic and hindering it may affect your gains in the mass department. Look into it a little more before you panic over estrogen and again as most things in bodybuilding it is person dependent.

----------


## wukillabee

> I'd say take your pics when your the fullest. I'd rather been seen like that then at my most depleted time on the day. Kinda like you going into a show haha. Thats just my input.
> 
> I'd say thats up to you if you want to run the AI, it may serve as a good idea if you feel as though you are gyno prone. It is a better idea to take preventive measures instead of dealing with it after the fact. However estrogen plays a role in the production of GH/IGF-1 and can increase the concentration of androgen receptors in certain tissues. This is where blood work becomes useful (check estradiol) as estrogen is anabolic and hindering it may affect your gains in the mass department. Look into it a little more before you panic over estrogen and again as most things in bodybuilding it is person dependent.


Yeah, ill just take em probably after my workout like when i took the first set. No use takin pics first thing in the morning when ur all flat. Guess ill save the l-dex then. I know im not gyno prone cus ive done m1t cycles and such before without pct before i knew any better and never had gyno problems. Had problems getting libido and such back but never had gyno type of problems. But thats prohormones, not 600mg of Test E. Guess ill hold off a bit then before takin the ai.

----------


## wukillabee

Well i was in a super hurry today and was home alone so just decided to shoot my left pec before the gym. Shot went just fine, did 1.1ml with zero pain all day and the next. DIdnt even warm the oil or anything either. Did shoulders only since i was running late for school. HAd a great pump and all lifts where up at least 10-15lbs! DOin great with a great workout!

----------


## wukillabee

Still not injection pain at all. A little discomfort when i fully stretch but no real pain or anything to really complain about. Still a world of a difference better than my first ugl on this cycle. Did legs today only since i was again in a big hurry, slept in. Pre-exhausted my legs again with 8 sets of leg extensions and leg curls (4 sets each). Went up about 10lbs on the leg extensions. Then hit up squats doin the same weight and reps i did last time which is good for me since i pre-exhausted my legs first and with more weight. Overall, had a strong and intense workout. So happy this stuff is finally kicking in! Cant wait to see in a week or so how it kicks when the 600mg a week kicks in! Still a solid 6 weeks to go and the last 4 weeks gonna throw in some halodrol-50 to help give me solid lean gains all the way up to pct. I love it!

----------


## wukillabee

Ahh, off day. Gotta love em. Im actually abe to get shit done today and not have to rush. Anyways, didn't post yesterday but had a great arm day as usual. All my lifts where up at least 10-15lbs which was great. Hammer curled the 60lbs dumbells for the first time for 10 strict reps! Lovin it!

Noticed today my left nip felt a little sore when i put pressure on it. My right is just fine, only my left which is fuc*in up. I started .5mg of l-dex today and will continue for the next few days til this problem goes away. Also noticed a small pea size hard lump on the top of my left nip. When i press on this lump is when i feel sore in that area. Sucks but it happens. After the problem goes away i plan on sticking with the l-dex at .25mg ed until the end of my cycle just to keep things in check. Since im at 600mg a week now i think ima need it anyways. My gains have been solid, haven't weighed myself lately but fu*k the scale, always lies! Haha! Feel solid all over and can tell ive lost some fat in my mid-section. 

Tomorrow is another beautiful injection day, can't wait! This time i think ima shot my right quad cus g/f wont be home and dont want to try delt again with only 1 hand, kinda sketchy last time. Will try to take some pics tomorrow night after work which will be the week 6 day 1 spot. Cant take em before that cus i need someone to take em.

----------


## stpete

Give us some pics bro. I'll post some as well so i don't sound like an asshole.
You're left nip hurts? And not your right? It'll usually hit you at the same time, but that's just me.
Shoot that quad bro...You be ok.
Wish you was around Tampa or St. Pete....Like to workout with you.
Keep up the good work bro.

----------


## Reed

Yeah post up those pics soon, glad to hear about it kicking in. You should throw up some workout stats like in my log because today it served its purpose so I could see where I have been leveling off lately so I decided to end early. I know I know, sad day on the log. Good work

----------


## wukillabee

> Give us some pics bro. I'll post some as well so i don't sound like an asshole.
> You're left nip hurts? And not your right? It'll usually hit you at the same time, but that's just me.
> Shoot that quad bro...You be ok.
> Wish you was around Tampa or St. Pete....Like to workout with you.
> Keep up the good work bro.


Bro, if i was in Tampa i wouldnt be hittin the gym. Id be hittin all the hot ass down there! My bros have been there and told me so many good stories. I dont think id come back here to southern california.

----------


## wukillabee

> Yeah post up those pics soon, glad to hear about it kicking in. You should throw up some workout stats like in my log because today it served its purpose so I could see where I have been leveling off lately so I decided to end early. I know I know, sad day on the log. Good work


Yeah, ima have my gurl take em tonite when i get off work. After i photoshop them to look like frank zane ill post em up, haha. Detailed log huh? Well i can keep track for myself in my head but the internet browser i ue on my phone doesnt let me break it down so the numbers would be everywhere.

----------


## wukillabee

Ahh yes, gains finally kickin in and only half way through, i love it! Took stpete's advice and shot my tricep today. First tried my right tricep but after aspirating got 3 big blood bubbles. Took pin out, swabbed and rubbed area, switched to a new 23g 1" pin, swabbed left tricep and ending up shooting there with no problems. Your right bro, tris are easy as hell to shoot with 1 hand! Didnt move the pin at all. It the gym for chest/abs/cardio. Was happy cus i did 70lb dumbell flys on flat bench for a strict 8 reps! Never thought id be doin weight like that but did it with ease! All my benching lifts where the same as last week which is still good since i pre-exahusted my pecs with flat and incline flys before pressing and went to 70lb flys on flat and 60lb flys on incline. HAd a great workout i felt but kinda lagged on my incline since i was so dead from doin flat first. DId 2 plates and a 25 on each side for 2 sets of 3 reps after doin 4 sets of flys, 2 warmup sets of bench, then 1 working set of beech before that.

----------


## GT2

:Aapostpics:

----------


## wukillabee

> 


Here ya go, geez! Sorry for the horrible pics, my g/f doesnt understand how to take them. She busts up laughing everytime i ask her saying i look so gay posing like this and taking these kind of pics. She just doesnt understand and makes me laugh while takin them so i cant really take them seriously thanks to her. These should give you guys an idea anyways. From what you cant see is all over im much more fuller and a little more define. These ab pics arent the best but in person can clearly see my oblique and serretus muscles and a 6 pack. My upper 2 pack is a little more define and ive noticed the layer of fat once there is slowly going away. Anyways, here you guys go, let me know what you think. Oh, can also see now a vein poppin out my upper right pec connecting to my trap, kinda cool! Of course details like that cant be seen with this shitty pics, oh well.

----------


## Reed

Yeah you swelled up quite a bit since the first pics thats for sure. Good job bro. I'd finish gaining the mass for a little while longer and then focus on getting ripped/detailed with the right exercise motions and a solid diet but you have plenty of time for all that. Good luck on the rest of the cycle, I think I will be taking a break from here for a minute but definitely be checking you log and making the comments from time to time.

Oh and tell stpete to get that log up all ready. I thought it was suppose to be up by now. lol. I'll be waiting for that one has well and making comments

----------


## toneloc85

looking good bro. you look a little sweaty in the first back pic,did you say your girlfriend was there for the pics....? haha j/k. congrats.

----------


## TranscriptionFactor

I'm no expert but I'd be a little concerned about that left nip, in the pics its looking a little gyno-y. Maybe you ought to start into that letro.
The vein popping out over pec/trap - if its the one I'm seeing I think that's your external jugular, which tends to pop out whenever there is increased intrathoracic pressure, like when your holding your breath and straining (other things can do it too).

----------


## wukillabee

> Yeah you swelled up quite a bit since the first pics thats for sure. Good job bro. I'd finish gaining the mass for a little while longer and then focus on getting ripped/detailed with the right exercise motions and a solid diet but you have plenty of time for all that. Good luck on the rest of the cycle, I think I will be taking a break from here for a minute but definitely be checking you log and making the comments from time to time.
> 
> Oh and tell stpete to get that log up all ready. I thought it was suppose to be up by now. lol. I'll be waiting for that one has well and making comments


Thats the plan. This cycle is kinda experimental since its my first and wanted to see how i respond to aas. Seem pretty fu*king good! Overall i plan on this being a clean bulk (never was into crazy type of bulking), then another clean bulk with the help of prop/npp, then a cutter of prop/tren /mast. Its always been kinda easy for me to cut but really hard to gain muscle past this point. Tryin to get a little bigger than i want then when i cut ill lose some of that size but be ripped where i want to be.

----------


## wukillabee

> looking good bro. you look a little sweaty in the first back pic,did you say your girlfriend was there for the pics....? haha j/k. congrats.


Haha, u noticed that? Na, it was hot as hell in that bedroom and i was sweatin! That was the first pic we took, then i turned the fans on.

----------


## wukillabee

> I'm no expert but I'd be a little concerned about that left nip, in the pics its looking a little gyno-y. Maybe you ought to start into that letro.
> The vein popping out over pec/trap - if its the one I'm seeing I think that's your external jugular, which tends to pop out whenever there is increased intrathoracic pressure, like when your holding your breath and straining (other things can do it too).


Ive had puffy nips since i was like 8yrs old, sucks! No gyno, just puffy at times and when theyre sensitive (cold etc) then they get small and look normal as they should, kinda weird. Ima try C.Bino's gyno reversal method after my pct and see if that does anything. If not then looks like im savin up for surgery one day cus this sh*t bugs me. I know the vein ur talkin bout. The vein on talkin bout is actually on my pec muscle, not that neck vein. Crazy cus ive never seen vascularity there before so im happy.

----------


## ghettoboyd

lookin good bro, i cant wait to see how you look in the after pictures.

----------


## fearsuch

Hey im just wondering on sides..im doing same cycle..just started...have your balls shrinked at all..what about acne?

----------


## bodybuilder1107

> Here ya go, geez! Sorry for the horrible pics, my g/f doesnt understand how to take them. She busts up laughing everytime i ask her saying i look so gay posing like this and taking these kind of pics. She just doesnt understand and makes me laugh while takin them so i cant really take them seriously thanks to her. These should give you guys an idea anyways. From what you cant see is all over im much more fuller and a little more define. These ab pics arent the best but in person can clearly see my oblique and serretus muscles and a 6 pack. My upper 2 pack is a little more define and ive noticed the layer of fat once there is slowly going away. Anyways, here you guys go, let me know what you think. Oh, can also see now a vein poppin out my upper right pec connecting to my trap, kinda cool! Of course details like that cant be seen with this shitty pics, oh well.




whats your bf percentage here do you know? looking good though, im about to start the first cycle but with a frontload, which was better for the test-e? 500mgs or 600 mgs

----------


## wukillabee

> Hey im just wondering on sides..im doing same cycle..just started...have your balls shrinked at all..what about acne?


Nope shrinkage here i can see. I think thats just with the 19-nors that make ur balls shrink like deca , tren , etc. No acne either. Ive never really had a problem with pimples before. I have noticed lately though a few random zits popping up in random spots. Like yesterday i had 2 small pimples on my upper abs, kinda weird. But no, no real problem with acne at all. Just started 600mg so after about another week or so is when i think it will all really kick in.

----------


## wukillabee

> whats your bf percentage here do you know? looking good though, im about to start the first cycle but with a frontload, which was better for the test-e? 500mgs or 600 mgs


Not sure on bf bro. People said on here my before pics were around 13% and i know ive lost some fat while been on but how much i really dont know. As long as im always under 12% while bulking and under 9% while cutting then im good. My goals are to get around 210lbs during fall/winter season with 11%bf and be around 205 in the spring/summer seasons with around 7%. Thoughs are my overall goals and to just maintain or tighten up a little when i reach those goals, dont think im too far now. I think 3 cycles later and by summer coming up ill be very close to my goal if not meet it. Then just maintan from there. Not looking to do aas my whole life, just to help me reach my goals. Yeah bro, frontload for sure! Took me a good 5 weeks to feel anything worth mentioning, too long for me bro. If ur not scared of pinning then id say go with test prop only cycle. If ur gonna frontlaod then id say frontload for the first 2 weeks or at least first 3 injects! I know people who frontload just first week like how many advocate on here and still dont feel on till week 4.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was an unexpected off day due to school. Will be hittin back/calves/cardio tomorrow for sure. My left tri feels just fine for a virgin muscle. Very slight discomfort if i bend my arm and flex the muscle real hard but really nothing to complain about. Might have found a new favorite spot to shoot! My left tri feels a little bigger than my right tri though. My shoot .6cc in each next time so im swole, haha!

----------


## wukillabee

Today i just did back cus i was in a hurry. HAd a pretty good workout, nothing crazy to report though. Looks like this new ugl is bunk so im goin back to the original for the remainder of my cycle and will keep it at 500mg a week for 12 weeks total. Gonna shot 1.5ml of my gear tomorrow in the delt to help me catch up from the time lost on the fake gear.

----------


## wukillabee

Shot right delt today 1.5ml of my original legit ugl to help me catch back up from the time ive lost. WOrked out delts/abs/cardio today and felt great! HAd a great pump in my delts and felt really strong like i could move any kind of weight. Of course i couldnt but its nice to feel like u can. Just started doing military press with a barbell and sh*t this stuff is hard! Ive always done arnold presses, regular dumbell presses, seated machine presses, even seated barbell presses but on that machine where the bar is connected on each end so u dont need a spotter and keeps the bar moving up and down so u dont need to balance (forget the name of that contraption). Those are the excercises ive always done for front and overall delts as my first excercise for size and strength (alternating one of those from the list every week of course to switch it up) but have never tried old school seated barbell military presses to the front before. Anyways, i like em and feel i will grow some more on em. My delts have always been my strong point (develop very easy for me) so ive never really tried too many new things for em. Ima stick with this excercise for awhile and see where it takes me. Sorry for all the rambling, haha.

----------


## wukillabee

Today was supposed to be leg and arm day so i could take the weekend off but of course that didnt happen. LAstnight was my best friend's b-day so we partied all night til like 4am so im sure u guys can figure out the rest. Woke up today at like 1pm, ran all kinds of errand and then it was already like 6pm and wasnt feelin the gym. Was pissed at myself but what can u do? GOt my meals in for the day so at least i had that much goin for me.

----------


## wukillabee

Well today was now gonna be my leg and arm day but again as yesterday didnt happen. I didnt set my alarm right lastnite and woke up an hour and a half late so didnt have enough time before work today to workout. GOt a lot of stuff done around the house and got my meals in so im good. Looks like no arm day this week but for sure gonna do legs tomorrow morning no matter what! Ima set 3 alarms to make sure i wake my ass up tomorrow! Monday starts my regular workout routine again of chest/abs/cardio so i dont want to do legs and arms tomorrow cus ill have to take monday off. My arms are coming in pretty good anyways and the indirect work on them seems to be working with the aas pretty good.

----------


## Reed

U ain't big....

----------


## wukillabee

> U ain't big....


Haha, not everyone can be as big as u punk! One day, one day. Feel great though, ur gonna love aas bro! So much better than prohormones. Imagine way better results than any prohormone with almost zero side effects, dont know of any prohormone possible of that.

----------


## wukillabee

Did legs today. Was kinda in a hurry which sucked (slept in again) but still had a good workout. Since i was in a hurry i just went straight to squats and even doin 2 easy warmup sets my knees joints felt really dry. Kinda scared me cus ive never ever had this problem before so i was kinda sketchy on din heavy weight. Still did 5 sets. After squats my legs felt fine and was up 10-15lbs from last week on all my other leg workouts besides squats. Felt this crazy aggression kick too. Like on leg press when i was exhausted and couldnt rep anymore, got this crazy surge and pushed out 2-3 more reps. FUc*kin crazy. Was like this on all my lifts which was cool. Never hd anything do that for me before. Like i wasnt xhausted anymore and had this like burst of extra strength kick in, loved it! Cant wait for tomorrow! CHest/abs/cardio and a nice 250mg shot in the pec first thing in the morning before the gym.

----------


## wukillabee

> Here ya go, geez! Sorry for the horrible pics, my g/f doesnt understand how to take them. She busts up laughing everytime i ask her saying i look so gay posing like this and taking these kind of pics. She just doesnt understand and makes me laugh while takin them so i cant really take them seriously thanks to her. These should give you guys an idea anyways. From what you cant see is all over im much more fuller and a little more define. These ab pics arent the best but in person can clearly see my oblique and serretus muscles and a 6 pack. My upper 2 pack is a little more define and ive noticed the layer of fat once there is slowly going away. Anyways, here you guys go, let me know what you think. Oh, can also see now a vein poppin out my upper right pec connecting to my trap, kinda cool! Of course details like that cant be seen with this shitty pics, oh well.



Hopefully my pics carried over with my reply for u guys. What d u guys think bout my lower pecs, are they laggin? Ive really never done decline press before. I usually do incline press first or flat press first in my routine then the other second. Then i usually do some fly variations and maybe end with dips which i guess work my lower pecs bent over of course. This excercise is probably the only one which concentrates on my lower pecs (flat bench does too to a certain degree) but do u guys think i need more? My upper and middle pecs feel solid but my lower pecs feel to me not as solid. Was thinking of doing decline barbell press second in my routine and either flat or incline third in my routine (which ever one i dont do first in my routine). What do u guys think? Or maybe dips and decline flys be enough? Looking more for that lower sweep across ur lower pec look which i think would be more from flys (and low bf of course) then from a pressing movement. What do u guys think?

----------


## wukillabee

Of course my pics didnt carry over with my reply. See page 3 post # 110 for the pics. Thanks!

----------


## wukillabee

Still takin .5mg of arimidex ed for like 8 days now i think (gotta chck my calender). The sensitivity is gone now in them but the small peas size lump is still there in both my nips. Didnt notice the lump in my right one before cus it is much smaller than the one in my left and in a different area. I know arimidex takes 7 days to stable in ur system so maybe a few more days and these lumps will decrease in size hopefully? What do u guys think? I also have Lion's lemon lime letro on hand, should i use that at .25mg ed instead of the arimidex? Thinking about giving the l-dex a few more days @ .5mg to see if it makes the lumps softer or go away. Should i wait it out or start the letro and at what dose should i start the letro? Didnt have these lumps before, came on during cycle and started l-dex right away @ .5mg ed and starting week 7 day 1 tomorrow. Thanks!

----------


## stpete

Nice to come back and see you still going strong. I looked over your log accidentally so ignore that message i sent. I'll critique later, gotta go to work. Do you do cable-crossovers? Tell Reed my log will be up later tonight.

----------


## Bad Viking

Nice job so far....keep it up.

----------


## stpete

I would do some decline dumbells and smith machine decline. Kind of hard to do the dumbells without a spotter to hand them to you, but you can try. Or maybe someone will be willing. Then go heavy on the smith machine and just rack it if you have to. Then do inclines. Dumbell and barbell. Then burn the hell out of them with flyes. Mix it up between machine and dumbells. On the flat bench flies, keep your arms extended as much as possible and twist them inward at the top and squeeze. Maybe you do this already. But if you get a good workout in and do 4 sets of 10 of these, your chest should be numb at the end of it. I love em, but look like a puss only using 60's. But my chest is hammered. Hope that helped.

----------


## wukillabee

> I would do some decline dumbells and smith machine decline. Kind of hard to do the dumbells without a spotter to hand them to you, but you can try. Or maybe someone will be willing. Then go heavy on the smith machine and just rack it if you have to. Then do inclines. Dumbell and barbell. Then burn the hell out of them with flyes. Mix it up between machine and dumbells. On the flat bench flies, keep your arms extended as much as possible and twist them inward at the top and squeeze. Maybe you do this already. But if you get a good workout in and do 4 sets of 10 of these, your chest should be numb at the end of it. I love em, but look like a puss only using 60's. But my chest is hammered. Hope that helped.


Yeah, ima update my thread here in a minute. I did decine barbell presses for 3 sets today with dips with my body weight for 2 sets and even 3 sets of decline machine presses. Just wondering from my week 6 pics if u guys think my lower pecs need work. They might not and im just over analyzing, what do u think?

----------


## stpete

I think you're ok man. Your arms, delts and traps are your best features. I say work on the upper chest and abs a little more. Your arms are definetely swole.

----------


## wukillabee

> I think you're ok man. Your arms, delts and traps are your best features. I say work on the upper chest and abs a little more. Your arms are definetely swole.


Thanks bro, yeah my delts and traps are my best for sure. NEver really had to do much for em either, they just grow like no other muscle group with ease for me. My calves are fu*kin lacking in growth! Been training them twice a week, switching up the excercises, trying all kinds of intnesity techniques, still dont grow too much for me. I give em 2-3 days rest before workin em again so i know im not overtraining them. I get a great burn while working them out and sore next day but they grow the slowest for me for sure which sucks a**!

----------


## wukillabee

Ahh injection day, gotta love it! Shot my right pec today upon waking up 250mg (1ml) with no probs. Did notice a few drops of oil that came out of the hole though, that sucks. Some blood followed after that, no biggie. Felt so strong and confident going into the gym, this stuff makes u feel like u can move or lift anything (of course u cant but still)! Went up 10lbs on incline press and felt strong throughout my workout. DId 4 sets of abs after then only 15min of cardio (calves were killing me cus still sore from yesterday's legs). Pec stings a little and kinda sore now. Hopefully not too much oil in my sub-q layer, im sure i did though since some oil did come out of the hole after taking pin out. Not sure why, shot it how i always do and almost a full inch in with 23g, oh well, what can u do? Back/calves/cardio tomorrow! Gonna weigh myself tomorrow morning if i can remember when i first wake up to see where im at. CHecked about a week ago around 210lbs so gained about 12lbs so far and lean too!

----------


## wukillabee

Today i took off. My g/f didnt have school today so im sure u guys can figure out the rest, haha. DOnt see skiping anymore gym days this week and just gonna do delts/arms on the same day to make up for today on friday, no biggie. Still feel great! My g/f says she can notice all my muscles being more full and define and cant see any water retention which is good. Took .5mg of l-dex again today and nips feel pretty much as fine as theyre gonna get. No more sensitivity for about 4-5 days now and the lumps have gone down. I think ima just start taking the l-dex now at .25mg eod throughout my cycle and go from there.

----------


## Reed

You big vagina step your game up.... You see how stpete is doing a log thats how it should be done.

Haha jk bro. Good work on the gains. I can't wait for my time. Only like a month and half and I'll be getting big like you

----------


## stpete

I was with myyy girrlllfriennnddddd. Yea, rub it in buddy. Let us know when you recooperate bro. hahaha

----------


## stpete

> you big vagina step your game up.... You see how stpete is doing a log thats how it should be done.
> 
> Haha jk bro. Good work on the gains. I can't wait for my time. Only like a month and half and i'll be getting big like you


hahahaha

----------


## Reed

And you aint gotta lie about getting laid either we will still be your friends  :Smilie:

----------


## wukillabee

> I was with myyy girrlllfriennnddddd. Yea, rub it in buddy. Let us know when you recooperate bro. hahaha


Haha, i did take an hour nap afterwards. Haha, felt great when i woke up. Well sh*t guys, so hard to turn it down while on test. Like all she has to do is rub my leg and im walkin around with a pitched tent for 10 minutes before it calms down! I can normally turn down sex over the gym but not today, sorry guys.

----------


## wukillabee

> You big vagina step your game up.... You see how stpete is doing a log thats how it should be done.
> 
> Haha jk bro. Good work on the gains. I can't wait for my time. Only like a month and half and I'll be getting big like you


Stop bein so pissy! Ur just made cus we're on that good ish and ur still playin with those pu$$y prohormones! J/k bro. Just dont want to post up my back workout and show up stpete on how us youngins get it done. If i remember then ill post up my numbers tomorrow of my back/calve workout. Just not the kind of person to run around the gym with my pad and pen, never was.

----------


## Reed

Your right  :Tear:  My PCT depression is causing my anger toward my friends. Haha you know I'm f*ckin with ya

Neither do I. I guess I just didnt hurt my short term memory that bad in high school. haha. I just kept it in my head then wrote it down on the computer when at home. But on PCT I don't really care what I'm lifting just trying to make it through the workout while still trying to lift some decently heavy ass weight. I go more slow and controlled on PCT and stay in a higher rep range (10-20) than when on.

----------


## wukillabee

> Your right  My PCT depression is causing my anger toward my friends. Haha you know I'm f*ckin with ya
> 
> Neither do I. I guess I just didnt hurt my short term memory that bad in high school. haha. I just kept it in my head then wrote it down on the computer when at home. But on PCT I don't really care what I'm lifting just trying to make it through the workout while still trying to lift some decently heavy ass weight. I go more slow and controlled on PCT and stay in a higher rep range (10-20) than when on.


Thats cool. My computer is gettin worked on right now and not gonna have it til the end of this week (already got a better computer guy). When i get my comp back ill do the same. As soon as i get home from the gym ill have my shake while updating my log. Just a pain in the ass to update via my phone cus i cant space everything out clearly with my phones web browser. I can with Internet Explorer or maybe even Opera Mobile but its a pain in the a$$. Use Opera Mini and can surf so damn fast. Yeah, i do the same while on pct.

----------


## wukillabee

Today i did back/cardio. Didnt do calves snce i missed a day this week so to make up ima do legs tomorrow and delts/arms on friday. Had a great workout with tons of energy. Not too much more strength increases from last week (still up though 20-35lbs in all lifts) but had so much damn energy. Felt like i could lift heavy but with countless sets, never feel tired kind of its crazy. All and all i felt i had a very good workout today. 
Reed, stop bein pissy and ill start posting numbers up for the rest of my log when i get my computer back, geez. Tomorrow i plan shooting my right glute, havent shot my glutes in so long! FUnny cus i have so many 1 1.5" pins and running low on 1" pins cus im hardly shooting glutes, haha. Like the smaller spot injections better. Can only do glutes when my g/f is home, not very flexable. Maybe some yoga will help, haha.

----------


## stpete

Good to hear you had plenty of energy. Fuel is most important. I hear ya man, glutes can be a pain. My back starts to cramp if i take too long. Wish i had someone to shoot me sometimes. Very nice.
I'll be in touch when i hear bro.

----------


## wukillabee

> Good to hear you had plenty of energy. Fuel is most important. I hear ya man, glutes can be a pain. My back starts to cramp if i take too long. Wish i had someone to shoot me sometimes. Very nice.
> I'll be in touch when i hear bro.


Yeah, felt like i could work out for hours! No way i could shoot my glute while holdng still for 30+ seconds to shoot. I only shoot glutes if my gurl is home the same day and time im gonna shoot. If shes not well then i have pecs, delts, tris, quads, plenty to go around, haha. Keep in touch bro and let me know, thanks!

----------


## Reed

Tiny!!!

----------


## Reed

Don't worry when I post my log I expect the harassment. My shit will be a comedy fest

----------


## wukillabee

Girl just shot right glute but i think she shot too damn high! Looks like she got more near my hip than glute. Oh well, cant go back now. Today was legs/cardio. I always do 2 warm-up sets per exercise before counting my actual sets i do. Went like this today after warm-ups of course:

Lying Leg Curl Machine: 70lbs=12 reps, 90lbs=10 reps, 90lbs=8 reps
Seated Leg Extension Machine: 140lbs=12 reps, 150lbs=10 reps, 165lbs=8 reps, 165lbs=8 reps.
Squats: 225lbs= 12 reps, 245lbs= 8 reps, 245lbs= 8 reps, 245lbs= 6 reps.
Leg Press Machine: 360lbs=12 reps, 450lbs=10 reps, 450lbs=8 reps, 450lbs=8 reps.
Donkey Calf Raise Machine: 140lbs= 12 reps, 160lbs= 10 reps, 180lbs= 8 reps, 180lbs= 8 reps dropset to 150lbs=6 reps dropset to 130lbs= 10 reps.
Then did only 15 minutes cardio cus i was in a hurry today and still am. Gotta study for a bio quiz i gotta take in a few hours. Overall, felt i had a good workout. These have been my usual numbers for the past few weeks but have noticed every workout a little boost of stamina and strength. Like the leg extensions i did the 165lbs no prob and could hold the peak for a second and perfect form on all lifts as always.

----------


## stpete

What's donkey calf raises?

----------


## wukillabee

> What's donkey calf raises?


Haha, Arnold did them back in the day amoung others. Its a calf raise like the traditional standing calf raise but bent over and placing less stress on ur upper body and more on your calfs. Dont have a picture but if you google it you'll get the idea. Ive noticed a difference since for years all ive done for calves was seated and standing calf raises. Since doing donkey calf raises ive noticed more strength out of them and a little more size.

----------


## wukillabee

My gurl has had a cold for the past few days and looks like its finally passed to me. Had a bad cold today so had to skip out on the gym. Not too upset since im only missling delt/arm day and for me these are some of my best muscle groups. Id be pissed if i missed leg day though! Thank god i worked those out yesterday. Gonna take today and the weekend off to get back to normal. Gonna start back up on monday. At least i had 4 good days in this week. Even though i have a shitty cold i still have my appetite and have been eating as planned.

----------


## wukillabee

Already feeling a lot better today! Still got some sniffles but no biggie and should be gone by tomorrow im sure. Im thinking ill be good for monday since today is only saturday and im feeling much better. Took a few servings of liquid tylenol cold and cough stuff yesterday and about to take another right now. Still feel solid and srong and my appetite is still up so everything else is goin great. Damn i love aas! Even when ur sick u still feel swole, haha!

----------


## wukillabee

Today i woke up feeling like sh!t. HAd a really bad sore throat and runny nose. I felt it hit me lastnite after work so i took 1g vit-c, echanicea/goldenseal, and some nyquil. Today i took a serving of dayquil before work and my multi-v, 1g vit-c, echanicea/goldenseal, fish oil, vit-e. Feel a little better throat wise but stillm have a bad runny nose. Ima be so pissed if i still feel like crap tomorrow and cant workout. Im gonna try to get out of work early and rest up.

----------


## stpete

Alright. We just call those bent over calf raises. Been around for years.

Sorry to hear that you're under the weather. NOT....

Get your ass up and get to the gym lover. She'll still be there for you. 
HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAA

----------


## Reed

*Shits weak!!!!!*

----------


## wukillabee

> Alright. We just call those bent over calf raises. Been around for years.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're under the weather. NOT....
> 
> Get your ass up and get to the gym lover. She'll still be there for you. 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAA


U guys are di*ks! Na, im really sick and feel like sh*t. Thank god i got off work early today, home now lyin on the bed with my bottle of Dayquil, my new best friend. Its going around right now cus of the weather change, hot as hell during the day then cold at night. Just happy its not a crazy flu thing and its not messin with my appetite. Just hope im better by tomorrow so i can hit the gym. If i did go to the gym feelin like this then it would just make it 10x worse, ive tried it before and learned from those mistakes. Better to take a couple days off and recovery then take a week off feeling worse. A$$holes, haha!!!

----------


## stpete

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA

Keep making excuses. GET YOUR ASS IN THE GYM. WORK THROUGH IT BRO. HAHAHAHAHA......

Don't let that girl dictate things. I love it......My runny nose, i have my bottle of dayquil, hahahaha
Grab yourself son and make sure you still have a pair.

YOU KNOW I HAD TO....REED WOULD BE PISSED IF I DIDN'T.....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA

----------


## wukillabee

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA
> 
> Keep making excuses. GET YOUR ASS IN THE GYM. WORK THROUGH IT BRO. HAHAHAHAHA......
> 
> Don't let that girl dictate things. I love it......My runny nose, i have my bottle of dayquil, hahahaha
> Grab yourself son and make sure you still have a pair.
> 
> YOU KNOW I HAD TO....REED WOULD BE PISSED IF I DIDN'T.....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA


I love it. My gurl is at work fu$kers, kinda nice bein home alone for awhile, silence! Maybe a nice injection tommorrow will boost me back up, haha.

----------


## toneloc85

this shit is a riot.LMAO!!

----------


## wukillabee

Alright a$$holes, still felt like shit today but after shooting my right delt i felt good to workout. Did chest/abs/cardio today like this: 
Pre-exhaust upper pecs with incline flys at:
30 x 15
45 x 12
65 x 10
70 x 8
Incline Barbell Bench Press
135 x 15
185 x 12
225 x 8
225 x 6
225 x 6 drop set to 135 x 6
Decline Dumbell Fly
35 x 15
45 x 12
50 x 10
Decline Barbell Press
135 x 15
185 x 10
225 x 6
225 x 4
225 x 2 drop set to 135 x 8
Cable Machine Chest Press 
150 x 8
165 x 6, said fu*k it and went to cables
Cable Fly 21s @ 60lbs, 7 reps inner part, 7 reps outer, 7 reps full range, bend over and busted out 10 full range reps then finished chest.
Did 6 sets of abs then 12 minutes of cardio at 4.0 incline and 3.4 speed with my HR at my max fat burning zone of 138. Was pressed for time so this was all i had for cardio. Overall i was very surprised that still feeling like shit i had a pretty decent workout.

----------


## toneloc85

> Alright a$$holes, still felt like shit today but after shooting my right delt i felt good to workout. Did chest/abs/cardio today like this: 
> Pre-exhaust upper pecs with incline flys at:
> 30 x 15
> 45 x 12
> 65 x 10
> 70 x 8
> Incline Barbell Bench Press
> 135 x 15
> 185 x 12
> ...


glad to see you are back in action again,i guess it is good that you know when to back off becuase i never do and then i end up dissapointed at my workout because i felt like shit. i have used a preexhaust before but it was more of a superset. inclince cable flyes then a set of incline db press. your routine looks like fun think i might give this a go.do you usually do this type of training for weeks at a time or just throw it in every few times a month?

----------


## ghettoboyd

dam bro was that 20 sets for chest?yee haww! how do u not overtrain?

----------


## wukillabee

> glad to see you are back in action again,i guess it is good that you know when to back off becuase i never do and then i end up dissapointed at my workout because i felt like shit. i have used a preexhaust before but it was more of a superset. inclince cable flyes then a set of incline db press. your routine looks like fun think i might give this a go.do you usually do this type of training for weeks at a time or just throw it in every few times a month?


Well last week when i was well i did 10-15lbs more on all my presses from this workout. Had a good workout for still bein sick but not my best while on cycle. 70lb dumbell flys though is a first for me, never did anything like that on incline flys before this cycle! Every other workout i do this pre-exhaust routine. My next chest day will probably be more towards heavy lift maxing, like:
Incline 4 sets total last 2 sets max weight 2-4 reps
Flat benh 4 sets total last 2 sets max weight 2-4 reps
Dips with body weight 3 sets (no belt thing yet for add weight, gotta order one)
superset incline flys with flat flys for a great pump to end my workout with 4 sets total here (2 sets each).
My routine stays the same for this cycle like what day is what body group ima do but never the same exact routine week to week. U can do the same week to week they say for 4-6 weeks straight then change it up but i say always change it up. This way ur body is always getting some different kind of stimulation then the same exact kind from last time so ur body grows more. Works for me. Off cycle ill have a whole new routine geared more towards reallly high intensity to help keep my gains. This routine on cycle is more geared towards strength and size gains.

----------


## wukillabee

> dam bro was that 20 sets for chest?yee haww! how do u not overtrain?


I dont think its overtraining cus i work out each muscle group only once every 7 days. If i did this routine twice a week then yeah, maybe some overtraining. Then again, people say its kinda hard to overtrain while on gear. KInda need to up the degree of training to get max results while on cycle. No use doin the same weight routine off cycle as u would on cycle, minimal gains. WOrks for me. Workin on gettin those arnold dinner plate pecs, this way while eating dinner on the couch i can just place my food flat on my upper pecs! Hahaha! That fool had some crazy pecs, damn! Im sure he did more training then my routine for em to, imagine that.

----------


## stpete

Hey buddy. You know i'm just bustin your balls a little. Having a little fun, don't mean anything by it.
I like that chest routine. Especially pre exhausting. I might do that myself next week cause it's been awhile. You burnt it up on flyes, should feel pretty good.
I haven't stuck to the same routine in years. It changes every week. I get bored if i try to do the same routine from week to week. Some people don't like it, but it seems to work for me. Keep up the good work bro.

----------


## wukillabee

> Hey buddy. You know i'm just bustin your balls a little. Having a little fun, don't mean anything by it.
> I like that chest routine. Especially pre exhausting. I might do that myself next week cause it's been awhile. You burnt it up on flyes, should feel pretty good.
> I haven't stuck to the same routine in years. It changes every week. I get bored if i try to do the same routine from week to week. Some people don't like it, but it seems to work for me. Keep up the good work bro.


Na, i know bro, just fu*kin around. Yeah, sometimes i do this pre-exhaust to really kill the pecs, get good results. Today my pecs are all sore but feel so damn thick and swole too! Glad i went to the gym yesterday, thanks for bustin my balls fu*kers! I always change up my workouts, so much better. I dont even know what excercises ima do til i get there. Of course i know what muscle ima work out but dont know how ima work it out til i get to the gym. Depends on how i feel and how busy the gym is. Unfortunately theres a lot of old fu*ks (60+yrs) that go to my gym and sit at a machine or bench for seems like hrs, such a waste of space. PEople that old shoud just hit the treadmill walking or those little dumbells filled with sand, no need to hog our machines and benchs doin no weight. Oh well, what can u do? I know when im 60+yrs old ima be showin up the young bucks, haha yeah right!

----------


## wukillabee

No gym today. Slept in way too much and had a bio test before work so no time at all. Gonna hit the gym tomorrow for sure for a strong back day! Feelin much better today and confidence is way up again. I dont know how people get roid rage ? Must only be tren users i guess from what i hear. I know bein on test i feel great all day everyday, even if im having a bad day. LOve the stuff, almost no sides, feel swole all day everyday and feel great, love the extra libido too! Crazy how it feels so long ive been on and its only 8 weeks with 4 more to go and still got the halodrol-50/promagnon to add to weeks 11-14, gains should be good!

----------


## toneloc85

> No gym today. Slept in way too much and had a bio test before work so no time at all. Gonna hit the gym tomorrow for sure for a strong back day! Feelin much better today and confidence is way up again. I dont know how people get roid rage? Must only be tren users i guess from what i hear. I know bein on test i feel great all day everyday, even if im having a bad day. LOve the stuff, almost no sides, feel swole all day everyday and feel great, love the extra libido too! Crazy how it feels so long ive been on and its only 8 weeks with 4 more to go and still got the halodrol-50/promagnon to add to weeks 11-14, gains should be good!


i was not aware that you are stacking the halodrol/promagnon at the end.i am very excited to see your pics when all done bro good luck!

----------


## wukillabee

> i was not aware that you are stacking the halodrol/promagnon at the end.i am very excited to see your pics when all done bro good luck!


Oh, yeah. Cant wait to feel that stuff kick in on top of this already! Got an original box of original halodrol-50 and half a bottle of original promagnon so i can have 75mg ed, i dont think 50 is enough and 1 tab a day is not practical for this compound. Ive done this cycle before with 11-oxo clone before as a cutter with really good results, its in the supplement forum somewhere, did a full log of it including pct. Gonna use it for the last 4 weeks then last day of it will be first day of my pct so weeks 11-14. I think it will help me gain a little more while mostly help retain up till pct time. Kinda like a bridge slightly going down leading into pct, sounds good in theory at least. Should be good!

----------


## wukillabee

Today i just did back since i slept in and had some errands to do as well. Still had plenty of time to do what i wanted but still got this fu*ked head cold goin on. When i do t-bar rows i have to do it the old-school way with the 45lb barbell against the corner of the wall on the ground, close grip pulldown handles under the bar for the grip, bend knees and forward while arching my back and pull. Not sure if you guys count the 45lb bar as weight as well even though you are lifting the bar too so let me know. For now ill just count the bar and weights for the t-bar lifts.

Dumbell Rows
50lb x 15
65lb x 12
85lb x 10
95lb x 6
95lb x 6
Bodyweight wide overhand grip pull up 8 reps
" close grip " " " 6 reps
Bodyweight Wide overhand grip pull up 5 reps
" close grip " " " 5 reps
T-bar rows oldschool
135lb x 15
225lb x 8
225lb x 6
225lb x 6, drop set to 180lb x 6, drop set to 135 x 8
Wide Grip Straight Arm Standing Pull Down
60lb x 12
75lb x 10
75lb x 8
Hyper Extensions with just body weight
15 reps
10 reps

Back felt pretty swole after this so stopped here. Felt weak on the pull ups after doin rows, i usually do the pull ups first when im the strongest with double or more reps. Overall, still felt i had a decent workout for still havin a head cold. Nothing to brag about and nothing above average in this workout except maybe the dumbell rows, never did the 95lb bells before and certainly not for reps like that using strict form. I should be well by tomorrow so i should be havin a strong workout again. Legs tomorrow!

----------


## stpete

Good workout man. Yea, the pull ups kill me too. That's why i usually throw those in towards the end if i do them. Thought about doing them today but i had my mind elsewhere. That standing pull down is excellent. I have to do it next time.
Are you standing up when you do your dumbell rows? I get more weight and a better squeeze when i bend over a flat bench. Just wondering.
T-bar rows look good. And i see guys do them that way where i workout at even though we have 2 of them. Actually they put the bar in the back corner of the squat racks. I use the machine myself.

----------


## wukillabee

> Good workout man. Yea, the pull ups kill me too. That's why i usually throw those in towards the end if i do them. Thought about doing them today but i had my mind elsewhere. That standing pull down is excellent. I have to do it next time.
> Are you standing up when you do your dumbell rows? I get more weight and a better squeeze when i bend over a flat bench. Just wondering.
> T-bar rows look good. And i see guys do them that way where i workout at even though we have 2 of them. Actually they put the bar in the back corner of the squat racks. I use the machine myself.


Its actually chin ups i guess. i usually start my back routine with 40 reps which takes about 4-5 sets to reach that rep amount with my bodyweight. I do a few sets as wide as i can grip the bar and a few sets the opposite. used to do machine pulldowns for years but never got great results from em, even going heavy. Ive noticed since ive been doin chin ups this way (old school) that i get more lat width and thickness. I have to do tbars this way cus my gym is ghetto and doesnt have a tbar setup at all. Oh the dumbell rows. I do them bent over on a flat bench with one knee on the bench and other leg on the ground, traditional way. If i use more weight then this then i tend to sway more and my form gets a little off. I try to keep the best form possible in all my lifts so if sacrificing some weight is needed then so be it. Still happy i got those 95lb dumbells for a few sets of some decent reps, a first for me and with good form.

----------


## Reed

Nice keep it up

----------


## toneloc85

gotta love back day man,prolly my favorite. Flippin wide grip chins are ohh so good!

----------


## stpete

Your gyms ghetto. hahaha I do the rows the same way man. And freakin love em. Strict form is always advised, but i do cheat sometimes. Usually only with arms, but my last set of rows yesterday was difficult, so the last 2 reps of my last set was a little sloppy but i wasn't stopping. Cheating isn't all that bad sometimes.
Check back later.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I dont think its overtraining cus i work out each muscle group only once every 7 days. If i did this routine twice a week then yeah, maybe some overtraining. Then again, people say its kinda hard to overtrain while on gear. KInda need to up the degree of training to get max results while on cycle. No use doin the same weight routine off cycle as u would on cycle, minimal gains. WOrks for me. Workin on gettin those arnold dinner plate pecs, this way while eating dinner on the couch i can just place my food flat on my upper pecs! Hahaha! That fool had some crazy pecs, damn! Im sure he did more training then my routine for em to, imagine that.


right on man,sorry if i offended.never done gear was just curious.keep at it im following your log.

----------


## wukillabee

> Your gyms ghetto. hahaha I do the rows the same way man. And freakin love em. Strict form is always advised, but i do cheat sometimes. Usually only with arms, but my last set of rows yesterday was difficult, so the last 2 reps of my last set was a little sloppy but i wasn't stopping. Cheating isn't all that bad sometimes.
> Check back later.


Yeah, sometimes i cheat too on heavy barbell bicep curls. Thats about it though or for maybe one more rep on an excercise but still careful about it.

----------


## wukillabee

Leg day today, gotta love it! Shoot my right quad today with no probs. Thought id give quads shots a try again and see if the pain lessons. 

Light-medium intensity cardio 10 minutes (warm-up those legs)
Squats:
135 x 15 
225 x 12 
275 x 8 
275 x 6 
Leg Press:
270 x 15
410 x 10
500 x 6
500 x 6
Hack Squat Machine:
90 x 15
140 x 10
140 x 8
140 x 10 (got a test boost, haha)
Lying Leg Curl Machine:
50 x 15
70 x 12
100 x 6
100 x 6
Donkey Calf Raises:
120 x 15
140 x 12
160 x 10
190 x 8
190 x 6

Then jumped on the treadmill and did 20min of medium intensity with my heart rate at the prime rate for fat burning for me. Felt like i had a pretty damn good leg day today and was very satisfied. Havent done squats with that kinda weight for awhile and even then never did if for that kind of reps. Also did more on donkey calf raises and had great intensity the whole workout resting no more than 90 seconds per set. As Ice Cube would say, "Today was a good day".

----------


## stpete

3 presses huh? Very nice my man. I forgot the donkey raises. Dam it.

----------


## Reed

Ya'll gotta hit the hammies better IMO. You should increase overall leg strength if you do

----------


## wukillabee

> 3 presses huh? Very nice my man. I forgot the donkey raises. Dam it.


I usually just do squats, leg press, leg extensions, and lying leg curls for leg day. Calfs are a different story for me. I always do these 4 workouts but always change the order around as well as the intensity techniques. I did hack squats today more for an extra burn or pump, not really to work the muscle crazy. I have done as much as 270lb for 4-6 reps on hack squats (machine guys) but my legs where (and usually are after squats and leg press) done so this was all the weight i could do so i decided just to rep it out.

----------


## wukillabee

> Ya'll gotta hit the hammies better IMO. You should increase overall leg strength if you do


What would you suggest? I already know what ur gonna say, stiff leg deads huh? U also said that to stpete thats why. Ive tried those in so many different ways but everytime i do them (theres tons of mirrors so i know my form is correct) i always feel it more in my back area then my hams. Maybe its just a mental thing but i really dont feel em in my hams so much. The only other way i know to hit hams is lying and standing leg curls (i dont see a difference in the 2, seem to hit the ham just the same). I usually do standing leg curls when im cutting cus you do 1 leg at a time and do lying leg curls more for heavy weight for strength and size. I also go all the way down (no half squats here) on my squats so my ass is pretty much touchin my calfs and feel this bottom half of the exercise to work my hams while the top half of the squat to work more of the quads. Same with leg presses, always go as far down as possible working the hams to a degree. 

Idk, what do you think bro? Any suggestions for a different style leg routine? Im open to any kind of input throughout this thread guys good or bad. Bodybuilding is a learning experience through trial and error so im open to trying anything out to see if it works for me. I know these exercises work for me so thats why ive stuck to them but open for suggestions.

----------


## wukillabee

Oh, and fu*k shooting quads! Im so over this site. My third time now throughout this cycle shooting my right quad (shot my left twice throughout) and 5-7hrs later now hurts like hell and walkin with a limp already. The inject spot always hurts worse tomorrow so im dreading to see what kinda limp ima have tomorrow. Probably no cardio tomorrow cus ill be walkin like a got a wooden leg, haha! Quads are for sure no deal anymore for me unless a miracle happens and i wake up tomorrow with no limp. Im still good though, delts are no prob, tris no prob (thanks stpete for talkin me into this one!), pecs no prob (my favorite cus im sick like that), and glutes no prob (just sucks cus i need someone else to shoot there for me). Just wish i could shoot glutes myself incase i did an ed inject cycle i wouldn't have to rely on someone else shooting me for those 2 sites (left glute/right glute). Thats why i was hopin to keep quads so i can stop shooting glutes. This was id have 8 sites all of which i could easily shoot myself and not have to depend on anyone else's help. Fu*k quads though, real pain!

Dont get me wrong people reading this that havent shot there yet. I say everyone try every site at least once to see how they react. I know theres tons of people on here that just love quad shots and only a few that hate it. Just not the site for me.

----------


## toneloc85

> What would you suggest? I already know what ur gonna say, stiff leg deads huh? U also said that to stpete thats why. Ive tried those in so many different ways but everytime i do them (theres tons of mirrors so i know my form is correct) i always feel it more in my back area then my hams. Maybe its just a mental thing but i really dont feel em in my hams so much. The only other way i know to hit hams is lying and standing leg curls (i dont see a difference in the 2, seem to hit the ham just the same). I usually do standing leg curls when im cutting cus you do 1 leg at a time and do lying leg curls more for heavy weight for strength and size. I also go all the way down (no half squats here) on my squats so my ass is pretty much touchin my calfs and feel this bottom half of the exercise to work my hams while the top half of the squat to work more of the quads. Same with leg presses, always go as far down as possible working the hams to a degree. 
> 
> Idk, what do you think bro? Any suggestions for a different style leg routine? Im open to any kind of input throughout this thread guys good or bad. Bodybuilding is a learning experience through trial and error so im open to trying anything out to see if it works for me. I know these exercises work for me so thats why ive stuck to them but open for suggestions.


i had this problem when i first started doing these as well. they work great for me now though. i take a shoulder width stance,hands slightly outside of thighs and slowly stretch the bar down keeping contact with my legs. for me it feels like a standing hamstring stretch. at the bottom i hold for a count then begin back up i do not raise all the way up like you would on a deadlift though.also i just try to keep my hams tight and flexed thoughout the movment. you have prolly already tried all this but if not here ya go.

----------


## wukillabee

This site seems to be done a lot, oh well. Today i did chest/abs/cardio. Thought id try some heavy weight first then end the workout with a good pump, wanted to really see where my strength was today. Today i shot my left pec 1ml (250mg), woke my ass up, haha!

Flat Barbell Bench Press
135 x 20
185 x 12
275 x 6
275 x 6
Incline Barbell Bench Press
135 x 15
185 x 8
205 x 6
205 x 8 dropset to 135 x 8
Dip with bodyweight
15 reps, 12 reps, 12 reps
Pump set of Incline dumbell fly
35 x 10 superset to flat bench 35 x 10
21's with cable fly
50 x 7 inner half
50 x 7 outer half
50 x 7 full range 
50 x 7 bent over doing full range, guess you could call it 28's, haha!

Last time i did a similar workout i was only able to do 275 for 2 sets of 4 about 3 weeks ago and today did 2 sets of 6 so my strength has gone up slightly still. Still feel and looked pumped all over like every single muscle group is equally bigger than before and stronger feeling. Hope i dont lose this crazy feeling when im off the test. 

For some reason my weight really hasn't changed though which is starting to worry me a little. Weight has been consistant at 210lbs give or take a couple pounds for about 4-5 weeks now. I would think i would gain more than 12lbs from test since i started at 198lbs. Im also pretty sure im eating enough, 5 meals a day split every 2.5-3hrs everyday all pre-cooked meals from home. Tried even making all the portions slightly bigger for the last 4 weeks and still no change. I do notice though i have lost some fat in my mid-section and seeing a little more definition all over. Maybe im losing some fat while gaining muscle? I dont know, just would think i would be higher in weight by now being in week 9. Im sure its not water weight cus i dont look bloated and been taking l-dex eod at .25mg. Im happy with my gains and kinda glad i didnt blow up and get stretch marks but would still like to gain at least 5 more solid pounds from this cycle and keep it all of course. Maybe in the last few weeks and adding the halodrol will help. Guess we'll see. Any input on this guys? Thanks!

----------


## stpete

12lbs is good man. Sounds like you're gaining quality muscle while keeping the fat to a minimum. And if you're losing weight and getting stronger, that's the shit. Can't complain about that my man. I've only done that twice in my life, and that was years ago. Keep up the good work, i have a feeling that you'll get a little bigger yet.

----------


## wukillabee

> 12lbs is good man. Sounds like you're gaining quality muscle while keeping the fat to a minimum. And if you're losing weight and getting stronger, that's the shit. Can't complain about that my man. I've only done that twice in my life, and that was years ago. Keep up the good work, i have a feeling that you'll get a little bigger yet.


True true. Im for sure bigger then before this cycle and a little more define everywhere so cant complain at all, just sayin. Guess i was expecting too much from aas, i dont know. Even so, glad i tried it cus this stuff beats anything otc, including any prohormones. Lot less sides too. Only real sides im gettin is a few more pimples on my back and thats it! Cant complain about that either i guess.

----------


## wukillabee

Today i felt strong before goin to the gym so i decided to start the workout with deadlifts. Haven't done these in probably a year.
Deadlifts full-range (dont do that half ass shit)
135 x 15
185 x 12
225 x 10
275 x 8
275 x 6
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown Machine
150 x 15
180 x 12
210 x 8
210 x 6 dropset to 165 x 4 dropset to 135 x 8
Bent Over Dumbell Rows
50 x 15
70 x 12
85 x 8
85 x 8 (Felt dead by now, deadlifts killed me)
Wide Grip Lat Straight Arm Pulldown
60 x 15
75 x 10
90 x 4 (felt strong so i upped it to 90 but could barely do 4 so dropped down)
75 x 8
Close Grip Seated Row Machine (just did this for a nice pump to end it)
120 x 15
160 x 8
Cardio for 15 minutes on treadmill

Overall, felt i did pretty good on deads for my first time in almost a year. My lower back feels sore as fu*k right now, hopefully its better by tomorrow for legs. The deads pretty much exhausted me so i was kinda sore already before doin all the other exercises. Gonna start doin more deads for the rest of this cycle and see how it goes.

----------


## Reed

You still looking for a idea on the leg workouts??? Just add in one to two more exercises for your hamstrings preferably stiff-deads that is the king for the hammies.

Also not the best of ideas to have a heavy back workout before legs especially if your doing heavy squats the next day. Its a standard protocol; just some pointers. Good work so far bud.

----------


## stpete

Good workout my man. Especially after deads.
Back issues is what keeps me from doing them on a regular basis. Doing construction for so many years pretty much ate up my lower back.
Keep up the good work.

----------


## wukillabee

> You still looking for a idea on the leg workouts??? Just add in one to two more exercises for your hamstrings preferably stiff-deads that is the king for the hammies.
> 
> Also not the best of ideas to have a heavy back workout before legs especially if your doing heavy squats the next day. Its a standard protocol; just some pointers. Good work so far bud.


Damn, didnt even think of that bro. Looks like shoulders tomorrow then. Yeah, might add in another ham excercise, not sure bout the stiff deads yet. Where u been bro? Havent heard from u in awhile.

----------


## wukillabee

> Good workout my man. Especially after deads.
> Back issues is what keeps me from doing them on a regular basis. Doing construction for so many years pretty much ate up my lower back.
> Keep up the good work.


Yeah, construction will do that to u. After those deads i felt dead, haha. Stuck to it and finished my workout i think pretty solid.

----------


## wukillabee

Took today off cus i slept in and needed a day just to rest before work. Lower back also felt sore as hell. Back to the gym tomorrow.

----------


## wukillabee

Today just did legs. Lower back was still pretty sore but much better than yesterday. Shot my right glute no problem, very smooth. Decided not to do squats today cus of my lower back so just did a good pre-exhaust with some heavy presses.

Leg Extension Machine:
90 x 15
Super-Set to:
Lying Leg Curl Machine:
50 x 15
Leg Extension Machine:
135 x 12
Super-Set to:
Lying Leg Curl Machine:
80 x 12
Leg Extension Machine:
165 x 10
Super-Set to:
Lying Leg Curl Machine:
100 x 10
Leg Extension Machine:
180 x 8
Super-Set to:
Lying Leg Curl Machine:
110 x 8 (Feeling pretty damn pumped now!)

Leg Press Machine:
270 x 15
450 x 10
495 x 8 (HAHA, cracked myself up here! See comments below)
540 x 6

Hack Squat Machine:
90 x 15
180 x 10
230 x 8
230 x 6

Standing Leg Curl Machine One-Leg:
30 x 15 each leg
50 x 10 each leg
50 x 8 each leg

Donkey Calf Raise Machine:
120 x 15
150 x 12
180 x 12
200 x 10 (first time hitting 200lbs on this and for reps, lovin it!)
200 x 8

Ok, on the leg press machine where i put the comment on top. I thought i had 6 plates on each side for a total of 12 plates right? Haha, well i only put one plate extra on one side and not another on the other side so one side had 6 plates and the other side had 5 plates. Didn't even notice, did my reps, thought wow ima had on 50lbs, looked and saw my mistake, then laughed at myself. Anyone do this before? Fu*kin cracked me up. Was in a hurry today and still am so no cardio or abs. Should have more time at the gym tomorrow so ill include it all. Overall, weight is up on leg extensions, lying leg curls, donkey calf raises, and overall stamina and strength in the gym still coming on the end of week 9. Its like never ending strength gains, i love it. Just hope i can keep it coming.

----------


## Reed

Shhhhhh you have mail  :Wink:

----------


## wukillabee

Unfortunately today will be the first day of the first week of no more gear. Had to stop cycle for reasons i won't explain. Still, had a good 9 week cycle though. Sucks it was only 9 weeks cus even last week i was still noticing good gains coming and im sure more would have came too. Oh well, i got my feet wet and will plan better for my future cycles. At least i know my body responds really well to test with little to no sides. Today i did chest/calfs/cardio:
Incline Barbell Bench Press:
135 x 20
185 x 12
255 x 4 (First time i think and repped it pretty well for 4 solid reps!)
255 x 4
225 x 6 drop set to 135 x 8
Decline Barbell Bench Press:
135 x 15
185 x 10
225 x 4
225 x 4
Hammer Strength Machine Decline Press
225 x 12 super set to:
Dips with bodyweight for 12 reps
225 x 10 super set to:
Dips with bodyweight for 10 reps
Incline Dumbell flys:
30 x 12 superset to:
Flat Dumbell flys 30 x 12
Incline Dumbell flys:
45 x 10 superset to:
Flat Dumbell flys 45 x 8

Seated Calf Raises:
90 x 15 regular position superset to:
90 x 15 toes pointed outwards and heels almost touching
140 x 12 regular position superset to:
140 x 8 toes pointed outwards and heels almost touching
Standing Calf Raises:
200 x 10
240 x 8
240 x 8

Finished with 15 minutes of cardio on the treadmill. Felt i still had a strong workout with tons of energy cus the test of course is still in me and still lookin solid as hell. Can really tell ive gained some size while losing a noticable amount of fat all over making me look more cut/ripped. Sad i had to end the cycle early but not everything always works out perfect. Was gonna get Cellmass/No Explode to compliment my pct to help keep gains so i guess i gotta put my order in soon now. Also got clen im gonna use during pct to help burn fat and gonna use it 2 weeks on and 1 week off with that 1 week off with benadryl. I know i can run it straight while using benadryl but no rush since my next cycle isn't till january and i have a ton of clen and time. Want to say thanks to everyone who has supported me throughout this first cycle. Still planning on keeping this log going through pct for you guys so stay tuned, im not goin anywhere. Thanks!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Nice way to tough it out bro! Hope things resolve themselves. And cudos to your dedication to continuing the log through pcp despite stopping the cycle early. 

p.s. All you guys workout routines put mine ( and what will be mine even when i get my ass in gear) to shame. I can't move the weights you guys do or hit muscle groups with the # of sets you guys do, not to mention that it's a struggle to do even 2 muscle groups per workout sessioin unless one of those is abs. I guess that's what you get if you let yourself go for 20 years and only decide to start living healthy at age 40. It's definitely an inpiration to me to read all the workout routines like yours though bro and I hope to build myself up to what are considered more typical workout routines. Right now 6 sets per muscle group and that's it. 

Oh well, we all start from different places and like I said I get a lot of motivation from this site and logs like yours bro! l love this site! 

It's really cool too to read all the logs and stuff that all you youger guys are doing on a regular basis to stay in shape. I'm only getting on board at mid life (age 40) so I have to un-do a lot of neglect over the past 2 decades. 

Keep up the good work and looking forward to reading about your next cycle!

----------


## 3dbigrigs

dude I know all about stopping a cycle early. but now 3 weeks into PCT and my workouts are going great. I am so interested to know why you are stopping so PM me or I will die. lol

----------


## wukillabee

Missed yesterday so today did back/abs/cardio. Still felt strong even though i havent had a shot in about 6 days.

Close Grip Chin:
12 reps
Wide Grip Chin:
10 reps
Close Grip Chin:
8 reps
Wide Grip Chin:
6 reps

T-Bar Rows:
135 x 15
225 x 8
240 x 6
240 x 6

Circuit Training Here w/ No Rest Between:
Hammer Pulldown Under Hand Grip Machine:
80 x 10 reps (80lbs on one side/arm at a time)
Lat Pulldown Machine Wide Grip:
165 x 10 reps
Standing Lat Pulldown Machine Straight Arm:
60lbs x 10 reps

Row Machine:
110 x 15
140 x 10
160 x 8
160 x 8

Kinda had a quick workout but still felt swole afterwards and hard as hell! Getting used to more higher intensity training methods since they're the best for pct to help keep your gains and my pct starts in a week. After my pct and things are back on track then ima workout as i did on cycle with more strength/size training. Pct training is all about high intensity with of course still heavy weights but more focus on high intensity.

----------


## wukillabee

Today did just delts cus i was in a hurry, got class an in hour and still gotta eat and shower! Had a very strong workout none the less but can feel the test slowly coming out of my system, tears.

Smith Machine Seated Military Press (only counted the plates, not the bar):
90 x 15
140 x 12
180 x 8
210 x 6
210 x 6
Barbel Behind The Back Shrugs:
135 x 15
225 x 12
315 x 8
315 x 8
Standing EZ-Curl Bar Upright Rows
65 x 15
105 x 10
125 x 8
125 x 6
Standing Dumbell Flys:
20 x 15
30 x 12
45 x 8
50 x 6
50 x 6 Super Set to 40 x 6 Super Set to 30 x 6
Bent Over Cable Rear Flys (Franko Columbo Style, Best for definition!):
20 x 15
30 x 8
30 x 8 Super Set to dumbell bent over fly: 35 x 8

Thats it for today. Gotta rush now to eat and shower before class, hate bein in a fuc*in rush! Overall, felt very strong today still and size is still the same, havent lost a pound yet and dont plan on it. Gonna start my pct in about 10 days so we'll see how that goes. Should be fine since i have plenty of pct gear to run and gonna keep my appetite up and my training strong. I dont think ill lose much or any of my gains since i really never bloated on cycle but gained more quality size and definition. I can see a big difference in my physique from before cycle till now and very very pleased. Cant imagine what ima look like after my second cycle, omg!

----------


## Reed

Not gonna answer my PM fool. You ARE a va jay jay

----------


## wukillabee

> Not gonna answer my PM fool. You ARE a va jay jay


I just answered your question for the second time you pu$$y! Check ur damn pm's. When u doin ur cycle?

----------


## wukillabee

Today i just did legs/arms to finish up for this week. Only been 1 week of the test and already feelin it, sucks. Today my strength/size/pump are all still the same as on cycle but losing that intensity and stamina in the gym which sucks.

Super Set/Pre-Exhaust:
Lying Leg Curls
60 x 15
Seated Leg Extensions:
90 x 15
Lying Leg Curls:
80 x 10
Seated Leg Extensions:
120 x 12
Lying Leg Curls:
100 x 10
Seated Leg Extensions:
160 x 10
Lying Leg Curls:
100 x 8
Seated Leg Extensions:
185 x 8 (Getting stronger on these)

Leg Press Machine:
270 x 15
360 x 12
450 x 10
500 x 8
500 x 6

Hack Squat Machine:
90 x 15
180 x 6 (Felt some sharp pains in my lower back here so stopped)

Standing Leg Curls One Legged:
30 x 15
40 x 12
50 x 10

Arms was more of a circuit training so no need to log em.

----------


## wukillabee

Had to take the last few days off to get some school and other things takin care of. Today i did chest/tris/calfs to make up for the extra days off the gym. Tomorrow also will be day 14 of me being off cycle so i will start my pct tomorrow night before bed and will continue taking my pct everynight before bed. Since my cycle was really on 8-9 weeks and i really dont feel shut down at all and my strength is still high, i think ima just run my pct like this:
L-Dex @ 1mg Weeks 1-3
Nolva/Clomid @ 20/50 Weeks 1-4
This way if theres any rebound effect (which im sure there wont be) ill have the serms for an extra week to be safe. Also after pct im thinking of doing letro for 2-4 weeks (however long it takes to see a difference) to see if that helps with my puffy nips that ive had since a child. Its weird cus when my nips or normal or not stimulated they look puffy, when theyre cold or stimulated then they are small and look normal like how they should all the time so i dont know. If this doesnt work then ima cut real good for this summer coming up and maybe having a low bf% will get rid of it. If not then at least ive tried all avenues and will eventually get surgery done, hopefully wont have to go this route but knowing my luck, who knows. Anyways:
Incline Dumbell Flys:
30 x 15
45 x 12
65 x 8
65 x 8
Incline Bench Press:
135 x 15
185 x 10
225 x 6
225 x 6
Decline Hammer Strength Machine:
180 x 15 SuperSet to Bodyweight dips for 10 reps
230 x 10 SuperSet to Bodyweight dips for 10 reps
270 x 8 SuperSet to Bodyweight dips for 10 reps
270 x 6 SuperSet to Bodywieght dips for 10 reps
Seated Bench Press Pulley Machine:
135 x 15
180 x 10
220 x 6 DropSet to 180 x 4 DropSet to 135 x 8
Lying Skull Crushers with E-Z Curl Bar:
75 x 10
95 x 6 (Wasn't feelin it and was gettin kinda sore in my elbows so moved on)
Bent Over Cable Kick Backs:
25 x 12 SuperSet to Seated Calf Raises 90 x 15 SuperSet to Toes Out Heels In for another 15 reps
35 x 10 SuperSet to Seated Calf Raises 120 x 12 SuperSet to Toes Out Heels In for another 12 reps
40 x 8 SuperSet to Seated Calf Raises 120 x 12 SuperSet to Toes Out Heels In for another 12 reps
Cable Angle Bar Press Downs:
100 x 15 SuperSet to Seated Calf Raises 140 x 8 SuperSet to Toes Out Heels In for another 8 reps
130 x 12 SuperSet to Seated Calf Raises 140 x 10 SuperSet to Toes Out Heels In for another 10 reps

By the end of my workout my chest and arms felt pumped as hell and sore too. Calfs are my real laggin muscle group since forever so been training them twice a week for about 6 months now tryin all kinds of routines and exercises to bring em up. Slowly but surely theyre growin but can't catch up at all to my other body parts which sucks but oh well.

Oh yeah, on Sunday i started liquid clen and plan on taking it 2 weeks on 1 week off and on that week off taking benadryl 50mg before bed. I know people say you can run clen for 6+ weeks straight if you take benadryl every 3rd week but im real sensitive to clen so that week off should help. Gonna do this for about 2-3 of these cycles (2 on 1 off) to help burn fat while on pct and even off pct. Started sunday at 40mcg, monday 40mcg, tuesday 60mcg and today 60mcg. What sucks with my schedule and since you cant take clen before working out is that i have to take it all in one dose at around 2pm. Thats the soonest i can take clen so i dont want to take a second dose round 5pm and be up to who knows when. Took 60mcg yesterday at 2pm and went fine, get really shaky hands though which looks kinda crazy. First few days my heart jumped up by nothing like that now thank god. Gonna boost up the dose accordingly. So far so good.

----------


## wukillabee

Gonna try to take some pics tomorrow night after work since tomorrow is officially my first day of pct. Ill repost the others together so you guys can help me compare before cycle, 6 weeks into cycle, first day of pct, then when i finish pct at week 4 i plan on posting another set for comparision.

----------


## wukillabee

Gonna take all my pct gear before bed so for now on ima title everything starting this as week 1 day 1 of pct to make it all eaiser. Today did back/bis/abs/cardio:
Narrow Grip Chin Up 10 reps
Wide Grip Chin Up 8 reps
Narrow Grip Chin up 8 reps
Wide Grip Chin up 6 reps

T-Bar Rows Old School Style:
135 x 15
180 x 12
225 x 6
225 x 6 (Getting a little weaker here, did 20-25lbs more on cycle)

Hammer Pull Down Machine:
140 x 12 
190 x 10
240 x 6
240 x 4 Drop Set to 190 x 4 Drop Set to 140 x 6

Seated Overhead Cable Side Pull (Workout my buddy made up for lats)
90 x 12 each arm
100 x 10 each arm
110 x 8 each arm

Seated Row Machine:
110 x 15
130 x 8
130 x 8 Drop Set to 110 x 6 Drop Set to 90 x 8

Hyper Extensions w/ body weight only:
10 reps, 10 reps, 10 reps.

Hammer Strength Preacher Curl:
45 x 15
70 x 8
80 x 6 Drop Set to 70 x 4 Drop Set to 60 x 6 Drop Set to 45 x 8

Dumbell Hammers:
30 x 15
45 x 10
55 x 8
55 x 8

Cable Machine 21's at 70lbs 1 set

4 sets of abs then 20min of treadmill. Overall had a decent workout and still had a great pump and felt solid. Noticed a lot of my lifts my strength has kinda gone down but still a little higher than before cycle so thats cool. Gonna start pct tonight so maybe that will help kick things up, we'll see.

----------


## trenerefic85

It looks like you got gyno man.

----------


## Deltasaurus

> It looks like you got gyno man.


nice 2nd post LOL :LOL:

----------


## ChickenNKumara

I havent seen any post cycle pics - any chance of seeing some? How did things end up - did you keep your gains?

----------


## Kale

> nice 2nd post LOL


Its ok, the muppet has had the appropriate warning added as his title !!!

----------


## bigp87

I too would like to see some Post cycle pictures... :-)

----------


## ridedivefx

excellent log

----------


## stpete

Been a few weeks now. Get back in the gym and on this site bro.

----------


## lovbyts

Nice log but pics?

----------


## wukillabee

> Been a few weeks now. Get back in the gym and on this site bro.


Damn, didnt know anyone was payin attention to tis log anymore so i stopped recording. Ive kept most my gains and lost a little bf as well so pleased with a wack 8 week cycle of test e. Not much to brag about and no post pics but look the same as last set of pics on here. I hae about 2 days left of pct then im done. Already been feeling back to normal and my natural test bein back on. Since i dont have medical i cant really afford to get blood work done but by listening to my body i feel pretty damn normal, sex drive too! Im already preparing for my second cycle which will be second to none. Ill keep it a surprise until the time comes, hopefully late january. Im gonna get all my gear and on cycle meds ahead of time for now on so this problem never happens again, live and learn i guess. Only thing ive lost is the crazy motivation for the gym, stamina in the gym, and some strength. My strength is higher then before i started though so i havent lost it all. Today was back/bis/abs but just wasnt feelin it. Lot of personal sh*t goin on right now and school so its been pretty damn hard but tryin to stay focused. Didnt know i had so many on lookers. Oh and for the gyno guy, my nips have been like this since i was like 8yrs old or as far back as i can remember so i dont think its gyno at all. Its not hard and no tissue there, just seems like extra skin or fat but when theyre cold they look normal like how they should look 24/7. I aint worried bout it and getting my bf down low im sure will help. Thank you everyone for stayin on board here but im afraid ima end this thread now. Stay tuned for my cycle hopefully in late january, will have another detaled log for that one. Stpete, u got my emal homie, hit me up sometime.

----------


## tembe

y did u stop the cycle early

----------

